# ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components *Sponsor*



## Alex

​
ClassicTone is a new line of vintage constructed amplifier transformers by Magnetic Components, Inc. ClassicTone is the culmination of our decades of experience producing hundreds of thousands of our fine custom amplifier transformers for the amplifier industry.

We have been in business since 1943 in the Chicago area and have vast knowledge of quality transformer manufacturing for the military and amplifier industry. For many years now we have been producing our transformers for many known amplifier OEM's and resellers. In many cases, they are used in the OEM's own amplifier applications. In other cases, our transformers are resold as unidentified, USA made, generic, no name brands or under reseller/OEM brand names.

You may have one of our transformers in your amplifier now. 

ClassicTone.net​


----------



## RiverRatt

Welcome aboard! I used a Classic Tone OT in my first amp build and it sounds really nice. The prices are outstanding for a transformer of this quality, too.


----------



## ClassicTone

Thank you sir! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## rbehm

On my Radar! Sounds really good and the price is right.


----------



## OdgeUK

Do you do a laydown style Power Transformer spec'ed like a 1202-118?


----------



## ClassicTone

We do have a new laydown power transformer in the works right now that will cover the Marshall/Drake 1202-118 as well as other Marshall laydown 45W or 50W power transformers. I am particularly excited by this one because it should cover most early 30W to 50W Marshall laydown style power transformer applications such as JTM 45 and JTM 50 that are both tube rectified and solid state rectified. It will also have the best, cool running and high performance M-6 steel in it. It will be very reasonably priced as well. It should be available sometime this October. We are awaiting the results of a sample provided to a customer before we proceed. Please check our website periodically for upcoming details at ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc..


----------



## OdgeUK

Great news! Will keep an eye on the site


----------



## ClassicTone

In general, we intend to introduce more Marshall style transformers in the upcoming months and into the next year. Please stay tuned.


----------



## eljeffebrown

I hope you guys are gonna do a 900 style. I would love to get some new ones but your not offering them right now that I see.


----------



## ClassicTone

Yes, the JCM 900 style transformers will be in the works in the upcoming months. There has been good interest in these and we will be happy to bring them to you.


----------



## RiverRatt

How about a JTM45 choke? The only one I can find is the 50 or 100 watt.


----------



## jcmjmp

RiverRatt said:


> How about a JTM45 choke? The only one I can find is the 50 or 100 watt.



any 3h choke will do (almost). most are 250ma.


----------



## RiverRatt

Thanks JCMJMP. The amp I'm working on is a 6V6 version of a JTM45. Would I need the Marshall choke or a Fender Deluxe choke?


----------



## ClassicTone

It sounds like you are looking for something more like a Fender Deluxe than a JTM 45 since you are requiring 6V6 tubes. The JTM45s were around 38 watts and used 2 x KT66 tubes. The Fender Deluxe amps are around 20 watts and had 2 x 6V6 tubes. We do offer Fender Deluxe transformers as well. The proper transformers to use for a Fender Deluxe style transformer are as follows:

Fender Output Transformer, Deluxe & Deluxe Reverb, 125A1A & 022640, 8 Ohm

Fender Output Transformer, Deluxe, Deluxe Reverb, 4/8 Ohm

Fender Power Transformer, Deluxe, Deluxe Reverb, Tweed Tremolux, 125P23B, 025130, 041316, 120V 

Fender Vintage Style Choke, 50mA DC, 4 Hy, 125C3A & 022707 (this is the correct choke to actually use for a Deluxe amp)



Also, to determine the appropriate choke, please supply the DC current you require for your project. We do have some other chokes that are in development now besides our currently available 5 Hy Marshall choke and two Fender style chokes.


----------



## triodeamplification

I have use 4 Classic Tone output transformers. JCM 800 50 watt, JCM 800 2203, Peavey Delta Blues, Peavey Triumph. They all sound excellent. The best part is there prices are fantastic. No need to worry here. These are great transformers well made and surpassed my expectations


----------



## ClassicTone

Thanks for purchasing our transformers and the kind words. We aim to please!


----------



## thetragichero

my 5E3 kit triode electronics came with your transformers
probably a noob question, but how would you suggest mounting the power transformer to a combo chassis since it doesn't have the two tabs for mounting screws?


----------



## ClassicTone

Like the original, our 5E3 power PT transformer is configured for laydown or through chassis style mounting. It is mounted by the 4 screws and not upright mounted by tabs or feet 

I am assuming you did not buy the 5E3 chassis from Triode that they offer per the following link:

5E3 Chassis

This has the proper hole in the chassis where you mount the PT in a laydown or through chassis manner by the 4 screws. I am unsure if Triode offers the 4 #8-32 hex nuts needed to mount this but this is a common hex nut that can be purchased at a harware store.

We will eventually offer an upright, vertical mounted version of this as well with 4 end bell "feet" or "tabs" for upright style mounting that I think you are referring to here.


----------



## thetragichero

building it in a combo i gutted, just wanted to make sure it was okay to have it laying down
thank you!
can't wait to here these things!


----------



## ClassicTone

Good luck with your build and thanks for buying our transformers!


----------



## RiverRatt

I just ordered a #40-18000 OT for an old Harmony 535 I'm restoring. Looking forward to hearing the two 6L6GC's roar again! I'm sure this transformer will be an excellent replacement for the original that died on me. I'll post some shots of the repair and maybe a before/after video.


----------



## Axe Slinger

Just wondering if there is a time frame on the JCM900 100 watt OT. I'm trying to decide if I should get the JMC800 OT and modify my chassis or wait for the one for the 900.


----------



## ClassicTone

The JCM 900 OT is in the works now. I am hoping for it to be introduced in early to middle of November as it takes a few weeks to produce. It will be a nice vintage constructed paper layer wound OT like all of our ClassicTone's. Personally, I would wait instead of doing serious mods to your chassis. It isn't that far off. 

Thanks for your interest in this upcoming item


----------



## Axe Slinger

Thanks, I'm just a little giddy to change the OT, I heard that it will improve the sound of my amp greatly and tighten it up, not that I don't like the way it sounds now. I think I can wait a few more weeks, lol! Thank again!!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Another vote for a JCM900 100watt transformer!


----------



## RiverRatt

Thanks guys! I just got the #40-18000 installed and the amp is working like new again. Sounds good, too!


----------



## ClassicTone

Thanks RiverRatt!  The 40-18000 is a great 50W Fender style OT transformer and has the best available, cool running M-6 steel in it. It also has speaker taps of 2 / 4 / 8 Ohms. It is a great priced part and we made over 250 pieces of these. The problem is that they do not sell well for some reason. I think this is one of our best and most versatile transformers we offer. It is one of the best values since we produced it in large volume and it has so many features. Although, it is probably is not very desirable for the Marshall enthusist who would like a good trannie for use with EL34's like our Marshall 50W Output Transformer for JCM 800 and JMP, 784-139, I think this is a great transformer for a 50W 6L6 tube application. See our 40-18000 as follows if you are interested in details on this part:

Fender Output Transformer, Hot Rod DeVille, Blues DeVille, Bassman, Super Reverb, Concert, 2/4/8 Ohm, M-6 Upgrade


----------



## ClassicTone

F.Y.I., I want to let you all know that we will be offering some new Marshall style trannies coming this November as follows:

- JCM 900 PT & OT (which many of you here requested )

- Upright mounted version of 18W Marshall PT with multi-national voltages (great for builders / DIY guys!) 

- JTM 45 /JTM 50 / Early JMP Multi-Purpose & Upgrade PT. This will feature multi-national voltages and can be used for both solid state and tube rectification applications.

Follow us on Facebook at ClassicTone | Facebook or see us at ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc. for updated information as it becomes available.


----------



## Paramedic006

Any chance of making some iron for a DSL?


----------



## ToddOwnz

Paramedic006 said:


> Any chance of making some iron for a DSL?



+1 !!!


----------



## ClassicTone

Possibly, but we do not know the specs of DSL trannies at this point.


----------



## AXEL

I am in the market for a drop in PT for my JVM205C, Marshall 50 watt. These are relatively new amps (less than 10 years old). Do you currently have a replacement?


----------



## ClassicTone

At this point, we are not focusing on newer items such as the JVM205C since there probably is not much of a replacement market for them yet. They may be even still available from Marshall for replacement. Also, builders and DIY guys will probably have little or no interest in the non-classic style amp transformers. We have many items we are working on before considering newer items but if there seems to be reasonable demand, we will probably offer it sometime in the future. As you are doing here, please let us know what you would like to see from us at ClassicTone. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Axe Slinger

Are the OTs for the 900's going to be a replica of the original or and up grade to a more classic tone like the Plexi or 800? Please say an upgreade


----------



## ClassicTone

Yes, they will be considered an upgrade since they will be paper layer wound like the great Marshall trannies from the Plexi and early 70's eras.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

ClassicTone said:


> Yes, they will be considered an upgrade since they will be paper layer wound like the great Marshall trannies from the Plexi and early 70's eras.



Sweet!! Get started on those JCM900 transformers NOW!!


----------



## Axe Slinger

I know that changing the OT will better the tone of my 900 but what benefit would I get from changing the PT.


----------



## ClassicTone

From numerous educated opinions in the amplifier and transformer industry (including my own opinion) is that the OT effects the tone the most followed by the PT and after that, the choke. Some tube amp purists would say replace all of them generally if money was not a consideration. The OT does make the biggest difference but the PT will also effect the tone of an amplifier


----------



## TheLoudness!!

It's November!!! 

Get cracking on the 900 transformers!!


----------



## Purgasound

Paramedic006 said:


> Any chance of making some iron for a DSL?



DSL's haven't even been around long enough to really need replacements unless they are blown. 

One thing I definitely appreciate is a company supplying transformers at a decent price. Mercury marks their products up absurdly high.


----------



## ClassicTone

We at ClassicTone are pleased to announce the new ClassicTone part numbers as follows:

40-18045- Fender Princeton Reverb style push pull output transformer with 4 Ohm and 8 Ohm taps. Please see information on this per the following link: Fender Princeton Push Pull Style Output Transformer, 125A10B & 022913

40-18019- Fender Champ, Princeton, Bronco, etc. style power transformer for 120V. Please see following link for more information: Fender Power Transformer, Champ, Princeton, Vibro-Champ, Bronco, Harvard, 125P1B & 022772, 120V

40-18048- Leslie Style power transformer for 120V. See following link for more information:
Leslie Style Power Transformer, 120V, 503-011007

40-18049- Vox AC 30 vintage style output transformer with 4 Ohm, 8 Ohm and 16 Ohm speaker taps. See following link for more information: Vox AC 30 Vintage Style Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohm

40-18050- Vox AC 30 vintage style power transformer for both 120V and 240V. See the following link for more information:
Vox AC 30 Vintage Style Power Transformer

Many more to come!

Please see all of our ClassicTone transformer offerings at ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.

From ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

ClassicTone said:


> We at ClassicTone are pleased to announce the new ClassicTone part numbers as follows:
> 
> 40-18045- Fender Princeton Reverb style push pull output transformer with 4 Ohm and 8 Ohm taps. Please see information on this per the following link: Fender Princeton Push Pull Style Output Transformer, 125A10B & 022913
> 
> 40-18019- Fender Champ, Princeton, Bronco, etc. style power transformer for 120V. Please see following link for more information: Fender Power Transformer, Champ, Princeton, Vibro-Champ, Bronco, Harvard, 125P1B & 022772, 120V
> 
> 40-18048- Leslie Style power transformer for 120V. See following link for more information:
> Leslie Style Power Transformer, 120V, 503-011007
> 
> 40-18049- Vox AC 30 vintage style output transformer with 4 Ohm, 8 Ohm and 16 Ohm speaker taps. See following link for more information: Vox AC 30 Vintage Style Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohm
> 
> 40-18050- Vox AC 30 vintage style power transformer for both 120V and 240V. See the following link for more information:
> Vox AC 30 Vintage Style Power Transformer
> 
> Many more to come!
> 
> Please see all of our ClassicTone transformer offerings at ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> 
> From ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.





C'mon..let's hear about the JCM900 transformers!


----------



## ClassicTone

The JCM 900 trannies will be out within a month starting first with the OT and then the PT. 

Thanks you for your interest in these! 

From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

ClassicTone said:


> The JCM 900 trannies will be out within a month starting first with the OT and then the PT.
> 
> Thanks you for your interest in these!
> 
> From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Good!! 

It will be a choice between this and a Heyboyer. I want to wait for the Classic Tone because I am sure that it will be a better value for the $$$..


----------



## cagamp1

thetragichero said:


> building it in a combo i gutted, just wanted to make sure it was okay to have it laying down
> thank you!
> can't wait to here these things!



Out of interest, what combo/chassis are you using? An actual 5e3 Deluxe?


----------



## Purgasound

ClassicTone said:


> The JCM 900 trannies will be out within a month starting first with the OT and then the PT.
> 
> Thanks you for your interest in these!
> 
> From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Cool. I've been wanting to try and add new life to an old SL-X for a while. Your prices are really good so it's not so painful to maintain my amps anymore. 

Although, every time I work on my 900 I feel like I might be polishing a turd... 

Me and a buddy of mine just received an OT, PT and choke for both of our 2204's that we ordered through Triode. Thanks dudes.


----------



## thetragichero

cagamp1 said:


> Out of interest, what combo/chassis are you using? An actual 5e3 Deluxe?



it was a solid state raven rg60. apparently that amp didn't like to be dimed, since it started humming even with all the knobs at zero
the holes i had to drill in the chassis are pretty godawful ugly, but you can't really see it unless you're real observant

here's the thread i posted in the other amps section with terrible pictures from my old phone... http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/19747-5e3-fender-tweed-deluxe-clone-build.html
(that celestion g12L has GOT to go...... SOOOOO FARTY... gonna put the eminence texas heat in there because it sounds pretty rad)


----------



## eljeffebrown

ClassicTone said:


> The JCM 900 trannies will be out within a month starting first with the OT and then the PT.
> 
> Thanks you for your interest in these!
> 
> From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



What is going to be the price tag on these?


----------



## cagamp1

thetragichero said:


> it was a solid state raven rg60.



Not a vintage tweed look but kool setup. I like the heavily insulated wire.

So you likin the transformers? Tell us how the Heat sounds with it.


----------



## ClassicTone

Pricing of the JCM 900 100W trannies? Although, we have yet to detrmine the pricing since they are still in the final stages of development, I am thinking they will be in the $70 range in 1 piece quantity.

From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## thetragichero

i can't claim i could tell different transformers apart, but it sounds good and even a dummy like me was able to hook it up

i like the texas heat with the 5e3 setup because it's not an overly bassy speaker.... seems to tame the low end a bit


----------



## eljeffebrown

ClassicTone said:


> Pricing of the JCM 900 100W trannies? Although, we have yet to detrmine the pricing since they are still in the final stages of development, I am thinking they will be in the $70 range in 1 piece quantity.
> 
> From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Sweet, are you only doing 100watters I have a 50watter.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

ClassicTone said:


> Pricing of the JCM 900 100W trannies? Although, we have yet to detrmine the pricing since they are still in the final stages of development, I am thinking they will be in the $70 range in 1 piece quantity.
> 
> From Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Sweet!!! 

I'll be waiting!! 

JCM900 100 watt transformers!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicTone

Hey eljeffebrown,

Yes, we will offer the 50W JCM900's as well but need to do some more research on them. We also have about 10 other items we are actively designing and will offer late this year and into early next year including the JCM900 100W trannies. Hopefully, we will offer the JCM900 50W trannies in early 2011.

Thank you sir for your interest and also, thanks for your support on Facebook as well! 

From ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hey The Loudness!...you and your JCM900 100W should be rocking soon enough with our transformers! Thanks for your patience and hope they exceed your expectations!

From ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## mike mike

do the JCM 900 Dual Reverb, the SL-X, and the Mkiii amps have the same transformers? just curious


----------



## Purgasound

mike mike said:


> do the JCM 900 Dual Reverb, the SL-X, and the Mkiii amps have the same transformers? just curious



The same transformer will work for all of them as long as they are the corresponding 50w or 100w transformers.


----------



## Purgasound

Just swapped out the PT and choke on a 2204 and christ that amp came to life in a mean way. It was awesome! Would've changed the OT as well but I accidentally left the spec sheet on it at home and couldn't remember the wiring scheme. Oops.

These transformers tightened up the amp and gave much more volume and headroom. I am very excited. One down, one more 2204 to go.


----------



## ClassicTone

We at ClassicTone have recently introduced the following new Marshall Style Transformers:

Marshall Style JCM900, & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

Marshall JTM 45 & 50W Plexi Style Power Transformer, 1202-55 & 1202-118

Marshall 18W Upright Style Power Transformer

I hope you enjoy them!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## O'Rourke

Nice! Might have to pick up one of those DSL trannies. 

I really dug the 50 watt OT I used in my Ceriatone. I got a whole PT/OT/Choke set from Triode for a 100 watt build for less than one Mercury tranny too, great iron and even better prices IMHO. Keep it up guys!


----------



## ClassicTone

Thanks O'Rourke!

Our aim at ClassicTone is to bring you high quality, affordable, vintage constructed transformers. I realize times are tough and we all work hard for our money. Why ovepay for marketing hype? I am happy to provide in my opinion, a better and more reasonably priced option for amplifier transformers than our competitors. 

Your business is appreciated! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## surreal amplification

These trannies are great. Ive got them in several builds now.


----------



## Purgasound

Thanks for building the 900/2000 output transformer, now how about the power section? I would definitely get both if they're available. I think changing the power transformer in one of my other amps seemed to make the biggest and most positive difference. I think you guys are making a great product.


----------



## ClassicTone

Yes, the JCM900 100W PT will be available early next week through our distributors. I'll let you all know when they are available at that time. 

I am very pleased to hear all of the positive feedback on these trannies. Thanks everyone for being supportive and purchasing our ClassicTone transformers!


----------



## surreal amplification

Thanks for the shirt


----------



## ClassicTone

You are very welcome! Glad you like it!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

For you JCM900 fans, we at ClassicTone have recently introduced the following new Marshall Style Transformer:

Marshall Laydown JCM900 Style Power Transformer
http://www.classictone.net/40-18057.html

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Purgasound

Now I can begin my work...

Thanks dude!


----------



## thrawn86

Man, if you made a 401 OT/PT I'd be all over it.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

So the output transformer is the same for the 900 and JCM2000? (DSL?) 

I sold the 900 ..but I guess this means that it is time to grab a DSL and an output transformer!


----------



## ClassicTone

Yes, I verified that the 100W JCM900 & JCM2000 have the same OT from the Marshall amplifier schematics. As mention earlier, ours is a bit different than the original Dagnall tranny since it is paper layer wound when the original was nylon bobbin wound. It should give you more of a Plexi tone. 

Following is the link to our web page with info on this item:

Marshall Style JCM900, & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Axe Slinger

has anyone put these 900 tranies in yet?


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I just ordered a choke to stick my foot in the ClassicTone pool. Your advertising is paying off in the Marshall forum, gentlemen!

I'm anxiously awaiting the development of DSL/TSL transformers, specifically power trannies.


----------



## ClassicTone

Thanks for ordering the choke! 

Yes, we will get into more of the transformers for TSL/DSL in the hopefully not too distant future. We do currently offer the 40-18055 OT for the 100W versions for these already and will progress into the others relatively soon. Maybe a few months from now. 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Classic I have an '86 2204 with the original Drakes and Choke. Should I leave them or would your replacements be an Upgrade from Stock?

Thanx, TWIN


----------



## Purgasound

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey Classic I have an '86 2204 with the original Drakes and Choke. Should I leave them or would your replacements be an Upgrade from Stock?
> 
> Thanx, TWIN



I did it. I noticed a huge difference in the power transformer. The amp just sounded like it was louder and more in charge. The OT sounded metallic at first but after a week of jamming I'd say it sounds really close to the way it was originally. Sometimes parts like caps and transformers almost need to "set in".


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx Viking. Did it tighten it up any?

 TWIN


----------



## Purgasound

TwinACStacks said:


> Thanx Viking. Did it tighten it up any?
> 
> TWIN



Well... I have to say it didn't sound loose before, no more loose than a 50w normally is. It was definitely in no way negative. I don't know the specifics on construction but I'd say tone wise it's a pretty faithful reproduction. I am still pleased in knowing I have modern transformers that have never been used improperly. I know they'll last. I guess you could say the PT tightened it up a bit. The difference in "tightness" wasn't dramatic IMO but I did feel the amp had a little more oomph. Around the same time I replaced the filter caps and that was a phenomenal difference in how tight the amp responded.

I am definitely a fan of the Classic Tone line. Especially since they function the way they should, they sound faithful (if not better) than the original and the pricing is honest. I think brands like MM make a good product as well but in my opinion they demonstrate price gouging at it's finest.

I will definitely, hands down, without a doubt continue to use Classic Tone on all future builds and replacements.


----------



## ClassicTone

To answer your question TwinACStacks, I believe ours would be considered an upgrade since the original Drake's from the JCM800's were wound using the cheaper nylon bobbin wound construction method during 1986. Ours are vintage constructed, paper layer wound like the old Plexi 50W Drake's from the 1960's and early 1970's. If you want a more vintage, early Marshall Plexi sound from your JCM800, I would highly suggest the set of the following:

OT Marshall 50W Output Transformer for JCM 800 and JMP, 784-139

PT Marshall 50W Power Transformer for JCM 800 and JMP

Choke Marshall Choke, 120mA DC, 5 Hy, General Purpose

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx Classic. Those come in a Matched set @ Triode don't they?

 TWIN


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Twin,

Yes, you can buy our JCM800 50W bundle from Triode Electronics per the following link:

Marshall JMP/JCM800 50W Transformer Bundle w/Choke

Thanks You! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanks CT.

 TWIN


----------



## autumnleaves

Is there an upgrade for a JCM900 SL-X 2500 (50W) that would improve bass response and overall tone?
Thanks,


----------



## ClassicTone

We do not yet offer any 50W JCM900 and JCM2000 items. Like all of our ClassicTone offerings, they will be paper layer wound upgrades of the originals and help provide a bit more of a Plexi tone to your JCM900 or JCM2000. We hope to offer them sometime in the next few months. 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Joey Voltage

TwinACStacks said:


> Thanks CT.
> 
> TWIN



They are very good transformers Keith, I have used their OT's several times, and I have been trying to work with MC recently (well really trying to convince them) to bring you guys an affordable "kitchen sink" PT that will handle just about anything


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx Joey. I sent You a PM.

 TWIN


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Joey,

You do not need to convince us anymore. It is in the works already. My engineer is working on the production print now based upon the design you provided us. We just need some time to get materials and produce it yet. It will be available in a few weeks. Please be patient. I think it will be a great, versatile PT and think it was a well thought out design. 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I'm stoked.


----------



## JonBerrier

Hey guys. First off, this forum is awesome (first time poster, long time lurker). 

Second, the Classictone OT for the DSL/TSL is a great piece of work. I am a repairman (read "not a builder, designer, or engineer") and I've used several different OTs in these amps in the past including MM, Hammond, Mojo or Heyboer for different mods and repairs. I recently acquired a TSL100 for cheap and decided to mod it out. Went with the Classictone OT and their 3H choke and a few other tried and true mods. It really sounds awesome. I don't think the amp is head and shoulders over the other TSLs that I've done, but it is the most "alive" sounding TSL I've ever heard. I'll post some clips on youtube a little later if anyone is interested.


----------



## thrawn86

Cool man, post up. Welcome aboard.


----------



## ScienceFriction

Do you guys have anything for the Marshall Class 5, or will you in the future?


----------



## ClassicTone

Welcome Jon!

Glad the OT works good in your amplifier! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

At this current time, we do not offer any Marshall Class 5 style transformers or have any immediate plans to offer them.


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## autumnleaves

How's that tranny for the JCM900 coming along? Estimated arrival date? Also, do you do any transformers for Peavy Delta Blues?


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi autumnleaves,

The JCM900 50W transformers should be available around summer. 

Also, we do not intend to introduce any specific items for Peavy at this point. 




ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## CKCinMass

Just wanted to drop a line and say that the ClassicTone OT & Choke I used in my project amp have worked out quite well. 

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/24370-plexi-luxe.html


----------



## plexilespaul

hi
i want to replace my blown 50 watt jcm 800 (early drake) power transformer.
what do you guys at classic tone recomend??? do you have a early drake clone and what model is it??
thanks in advance


----------



## ClassicTone

In regards to your JCM800 50W power transformer, I would highly suggest our 40-18023 as a replacement. Following is a link to the page with all pertinent information on this part including description, specification link, pricing, where to purchase, etc.:

Marshall 50W Power Transformer for JCM 800 and JMP

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transfomers! 

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## plexilespaul

thanks for the quick reply. can i expect the same performance as my early 82's jcm 800 50 watt drake transformer??? from you honest experience ofcourse!!
thanks


----------



## ClassicTone

I think you will be very happy with it.  

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## plexilespaul

o.k thanks i will try them out and report back
cheers


----------



## dalepereira

Hi I was planning on starting an ac15 type of build soon, and was wondering if your Marshall 18 watt transformers would work, and sound good in that application. I recently finished a 100watt plexi using your transformers and it sounds great! thanks!


----------



## ClassicTone

I'm not to sure if the 18W Marshall PT and OT would work for the AC15.  

Although, we do intend to introduce both the OT and the PT for the AC15 in the coming month. 

If you can wait awhile, we should have exactly what you want.

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## dalepereira

that's incredible! Can't wait, I'll be first in line.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Classic, I know you are busy. I sent you a PM, I don't know if you check them. Is there a Bundle for the AC30 Trannies? Will they fit/Apply to a AC30CC2?

 Thanx, TWIN


----------



## triodeamplification

Best transformers out there today for the price and more importantly QUALITY. The quality of Magnetic Components transformers are very good. I have uesd 6 of them in various amps and they all sounded much better than the stock OT's that were in them.


----------



## ClassicTone

Thank you Triode Amplification! That is very nice of you to say. Glad you like them and we will keep them coming. 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Axe Slinger

I just installed a OT in my JCM900 4100, and it sounds great. I also have a PT but I'm haveing a hard time figureing out how to install can anyone help?


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Axe,

We sent you a wiring diagram earlier this morning and hope it should help. 

Thank you!

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## dualampman

I have a 1987xl reissue. do you bundle a pt and an ot for this?
If so, I would love to order, Also if I am changing both of these, any suggestions for anything else while its appart?


----------



## ClassicTone

Dualampman,

I was unable to properly cross reference the part numbers from the Marshall schematic. Therefore, I am reluctant to suggest anything for your 1987xl reissue without further information. Is the PT in your amplifier upright mounted or laydown style? It is very likely that our 40-18025 output transformer will work since this was the 50W OT used from the Plexi era all the way through the JCM800 era but I am a little unsure about the PT. Following is a link to the page for the OT:

Marshall 50W Output Transformer for Plexi, JMP and JCM800, 784-139

Thanks, 

Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Classic, I just ordered a Choke and OT from Triode for my AC30CC2. What are the Chances You will at some time make a PT with the Xtra 25V tap for the CC, Or maybe even a Separate 25V Powersupply for op-Amp operation?

Thanx GUYS, TWIN


----------



## ClassicTone

Twin,

Thanks for ordering the OT and choke! I assume you ordered ClassicTone part number 40-18049 and 40-18043. Correct?

At this point, we have no immediate plans to introduce the PT for this version of the AC30CC2 but may in the future if there is some decent demand for it. We are still concentrating on introducing some more classic amplifier items such as the vintage AC15 and a few other Marshall items like the JCM900 and JCM2000 50W upgrade/replacement transformers inspired by a few members of this forum. 

By the way, the 50W JCM900 and JCM2000 transformers will be available sometime in late July. 

Thank you!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Twin,

Please let me know how our OT and choke work for your AC30CC2. They are nice transformers and I think you will like them. The OT typically makes the biggest positive tonal difference from what I have heard. 

Thanks again Twin!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## Axe Slinger

I've got both the PT and OT in my JCM900 4100 now and This thing rocks. I have two of my friends wanting me to do there amps. The first is a JCM800 1105 and the other is a 5150 combo, I didn't see any tranies for the 5150 are there any tranies that I can sub? Oh and I should have the choke waiting for me when I get home this afternoon to put in my 900, can't wait!! Thanks a ton for the help Classic Tone I am deffinitly a customer for life!!!


----------



## ClassicTone

Thanks Axe Slinger! 

It is good to hear that these are helping bring new life to the original JCM900 amps. 

In the case of the 5150 Combo, it is a solid state amp that does not have an OT at all and I am unable to find a good match for the PT. Almost all of our ClassicTone transformers are meant for tube amplifiers so it appears that we do not offer a correct PT for the 5150.

By the way, I hope you enjoy the choke as well!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## Axe Slinger

I don't know a lot about the 5150 but I thought it was a tube amp, hmm. Well anyway I installed the choke and before doing so I thought how could a choke improve the sound of this already kick @$$ sounding amp? but after installing it I found out that it tightened up the bottom end and smoothed out the kinda harsh highs that this amp had. Now the bottom end is thunderous and you can feel it in your chest when cranked and the almost ice pick highs that these amps are known for are more smooth and rounded. Thanks again for everything. My 900 is now a tone monster and I'm excited to play out with it this weekend. I will be ordering the parts for my JCM800 2205 soon and look forward to seeing how it will turn out!


----------



## ClassicTone

Enjoy your JCM900 modded tone monster this weekend! Very cool! Thanks for the kind words and your business. 

I think you will like our JCM800 transformers as well.  

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## TwinACStacks

Classic, along with the Various mods I did, (Other Amps section, I did a pictorial as well), the Xformer and Choke sound FANTASTIC. What a difference in Tone, Sustain and Saturation.

 TWIN


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Twin,

I am very happy to hear that! 

You have photos of this? If so, can I ask a favor? Please send them to magneticcomponents@sbcglobal.net. We would be happy and appreciative to be able to post them on our website.

Thanks again Twin!

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I just want to send my sincere gratitude towards Joe Janisch, and Mark Sacketti for working with me these past couple of months , and hearing out the DIY community/tweakers/builders..... and mostly for introducing two new transformers into their line,

the 40-18069, and the 40-18072

These are by far some of The most robust replacement/scratch build transformers on the market! (I mean it they have some very heavy duty steel reinforcements!) I would without a doubt put them up against the $300.00 + offerings of some companies. 

The 40-18069 is a monster, and is rated for 500ma dc on it's hv secondary, with multiple secondaries to suit just about any purpose, and the 40-18072 is a super Beefy Marshall Ot, with a thicker laminate stack, and has the capability for reproduction of a wider flatter bandwidth.


----------



## TwinACStacks

So Joey and Classic, You guys based the OT on a Dagnall C1998? At least that is what the info implies.

Fantastic Xformer, BTW.

Classic, I'm sending You all the pics of the AC30 surgery, You pick out what you need.

 TWIN


----------



## Joey Voltage

TwinACStacks said:


> So Joey and Classic, You guys based the OT on a Dagnall C1998? At least that is what the info implies.
> 
> Fantastic Xformer, BTW.
> 
> Classic, I'm sending You all the pics of the AC30 surgery, You pick out what you need.
> 
> TWIN



Twin,

Kinda, it has the same interleaving/ winding pattern, however it uses m6, and has a bit wider of a stack than the original c1998- it's physically larger than the c1998, and it has a slightly higher reflected primary @ at 2.2k so it should work well, and interchangeably with most commonly used valves, and has a pretty robust current rating per side... it was really designed to be not only perfect for high gain applications, but as a utility ot for most any 100w application. If i were to sum it up It's really the Ivan Drago of Marshall type ot's


----------



## TwinACStacks

Cool Joey. I would expect nothing less from your Technical Wizardry.

When you install it do you have to Yell: Adrian?

 TWIN


----------



## ClassicTone

Twin....thanks so much for the AC30 pics! 


ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Joey,

Thank you so much as well! You really know your transformers and electronics! It has been a pleasure working with you on these great designs. 

Thanks again sir!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## barbaradishon29

thanks everyone for sharing your information but i am still confused about magnetic components.


----------



## JCT Audio Designs

ClassicTone said:


> In the case of the 5150 Combo, it is a solid state amp that does not have an OT at all and I am unable to find a good match for the PT. Almost all of our ClassicTone transformers are meant for tube amplifiers so it appears that we do not offer a correct PT for the 5150.
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net



Hey there Classictone, I have heard some great things about your transformers and can't wait to try a coupe. Just a couple of things. 

First the 5150 combo is a high gain tube amp using 4 6L6 output tubes. 

Second I have always wondered what is the diffrentce in the transformer design between the 100 watt pelxi OT and the 100 watt JCM 2000 or 900 OT? Since the both interface 4 EL34 tubes to the speakers, how do they differ? I am thinking about building my own multi channel amp and am trying to decide what OT to use so I would like to know how they differ. Thanks!!


----------



## JCT Audio Designs

Hey there Classictone, can't wait to use your transformers. I have a question for you. What is the diffrence between the 100 watt JCM 900, 2000 OT and the 100 watt plexi OT transformer? As they both are just interfaces between 4 EL34 tubes to the speaker, what is the difference. The reason I am asking is I have a couple of amps I may swap out transformers on and I am designing my own multi channel amp and I am trying to decide which one to use. 

Thanks


----------



## Joey Voltage

JCT Audio Designs said:


> Hey there Classictone, can't wait to use your transformers. I have a question for you. What is the diffrence between the 100 watt JCM 900, 2000 OT and the 100 watt plexi OT transformer? As they both are just interfaces between 4 EL34 tubes to the speaker, what is the difference. The reason I am asking is I have a couple of amps I may swap out transformers on and I am designing my own multi channel amp and I am trying to decide which one to use.
> 
> Thanks



I should Let Joe Janisch answer since you directed it towards him, but the difference is really just retrofitting/mounting. One is an X mount, and the 2000/900 is retrofitted z mount for the particular mounting foot print in those amps. The winding scheme/pattern is the same, So if you are scratch building the amp, and drilling your own chassis, I would use the Plexi/JMP/JCM800 X mount, since it will be easier, and doesn't require a huge cut out in the chassis.


----------



## Joey Voltage

ClassicTone said:


> Joey,
> 
> Thank you so much as well! You really know your transformers and electronics! It has been a pleasure working with you on these great designs.
> 
> Thanks again sir!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Don't give me credit, most of it belongs to you, and your engineering team for making it happen, and within a specified budget.

I must say, everybody who has received these new units so far has been ecstatically Impressed with them, and I hope to organize more group buys in the future.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi JCT,

Sorry for the late reply to this as I have just returned from vacation.

To answer your questions, our JCM900/JCM2000 OT 40-18055 is a little different size than the JCM800/JMP/Plexi OT 40-18026. It uses 1 1/4" steel laminations (based on the center leg of the lamination) as opposed to the JCM800/JMP/Plexi OT 40-18026 which uses 1 1/2" center leg steel size. 

The most important difference as Joey mentioned is that the JCM900/JCM2000 OT is laydown or Z mount style and will fit correctly in an existing JCM900/JCM2000 chassis with the chassis hole cutout to fit and mount the OT. The JCM800/JMP/Plexi OT is upright or X mount style and may not fit in an existing JCM900 chassis without modification. The same goes in reverse for the JCM800/JMP/Plexi OT.

The winding interleaving configuration of both OTs are similar but not exactly the same.

I would use the JCM900/JCM2000 in the appropriate chassis it was meant for and the JCM800/JMP/Plexi OT in the proper chassis it was meant for as well since the are both pretty similar in construction to each other other than mounting and lamination size. 

I hope this helps answer your questions. 

Thank you! 

Joe Janisch
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Joey,

Thank you so much for everything Joey! 

Yes...I would be more than happy and honored to work with you again on some new transformer ideas if there is some demand for them for a future group buy. 

Joe Janisch
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## JCT Audio Designs

Joey, Classictone thanks for your reply, thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## Joey Voltage

ClassicTone said:


> Yes...I would be more than happy and honored to work with you again on some new transformer ideas if there is some demand for them for a future group buy.



Why mess with perfection? I meant more buys with the same stuff.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Joey/Classic Build us an AC30CC Power Trans. (extra tap for LV).

*sigh*

 TWIN


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Joey,

Yes...I would be happy to work with you on future group buys! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Twin, 

We have no immediate plans for replacement/upgrade PT for the AC30CC2. 

Who knows....Maybe in the future.

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## RickyLee

I have a HUGE request if you guys decide to come up with a new design for a power transformer retro for the DSL/TSL JCM 2000 amps. It would be totally awesome to have a power transformer with the modern MAINS Electrical Service Provider 125VAC primary we see here in North America. What I am getting at is to spec the PT to give aprox. a sweet 450VDC after rectification and as well to supply 6.3VAC on the heater filament supply and a robust 70VAC on the bias supply windings - all with an expected 125V feed to the primary.



My DSL100 and TSL100 all run high on their heater filament voltages - aprox. 6.9V. And then their is my gripe on the bias supply voltage that can not get high enough to run other options of power tubes that need the higher grid control voltage's. And then to get one last wining gripe in, my plate voltages for the EL34's are close to 500V - and of course the screen voltages are beyond spec. for the modern production EL34's/6L6's ect.

I would think this could be a huge selling point for ClassicTone, no?



Can you guys PM me for purchasing an output transformer for my DSL100 as well?

EDIT: I should first ask, Is this new design output transformer for the JCM2000 available yet?


----------



## Purgasound

RickyLee said:


> I have a HUGE request if you guys decide to come up with a new design for a power transformer retro for the DSL/TSL JCM 2000 amps. It would be totally awesome to have a power transformer with the modern MAINS Electrical Service Provider 125VAC primary we see here in North America. What I am getting at is to spec the PT to give aprox. a sweet 450VDC after rectification and as well to supply 6.3VAC on the heater filament supply and a robust 70VAC on the bias supply windings - all with an expected 125V feed to the primary.
> 
> 
> 
> My DSL100 and TSL100 all run high on their heater filament voltages - aprox. 6.9V. And then their is my gripe on the bias supply voltage that can not get high enough to run other options of power tubes that need the higher grid control voltage's. And then to get one last wining gripe in, my plate voltages for the EL34's are close to 500V - and of course the screen voltages are beyond spec. for the modern production EL34's/6L6's ect.
> 
> I would think this could be a huge selling point for ClassicTone, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys PM me for purchasing an output transformer for my DSL100 as well?
> 
> EDIT: I should first ask, Is this new design output transformer for the JCM2000 available yet?



125VAC? 
Where do you see that?


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi RickyLee,

It is 120V in North America?

The OT for the DSL100 is already available and can be purchased from our distributor Triode Electronics as follows:

http://store.triodestore.com/40-18055.html

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## MM54

American Viking said:


> 125VAC?
> Where do you see that?



I get at least 124 out of my wall anytime off-peak. It's never below 123. Old equipment meant for 117 isn't real happy with me  (Neither is the old PT I have from a Philco that's wound for 110 primary )


----------



## ClassicTone

Well.... ours are typically rated and will be rated around 120V for North America. As most everyone knows and even is mentioned here, it does vary a little and can vary by a few percent typically.


----------



## RickyLee

American Viking said:


> 125VAC?
> Where do you see that?



LOL

Riverside CA USA . . .









OK. It ranges from 123VAC to sometimes just over 125VAC. That is why I was tinkering with running the VariAC at 115VAC on most of my older amps for quite some time. But bringing a VariAC to a gig is not a very good idea. And then the times I have checked voltage at various gigs/bars ect. it would usually be lower towards 120VAC.


----------



## ClassicTone

My engineer contacted the electric company and was told that it is 120V + - 5.83 percent.


----------



## MM54

5% of 120V is 6V, so 125 is easily within their spec


----------



## RickyLee

Joey Voltage said:


> I just want to send my sincere gratitude towards Joe Janisch, and Mark Sacketti for working with me these past couple of months , and hearing out the DIY community/tweakers/builders..... and mostly for introducing two new transformers into their line,
> 
> the 40-18069, and the 40-18072
> 
> These are by far some of The most robust replacement/scratch build transformers on the market! (I mean it they have some very heavy duty steel reinforcements!) I would without a doubt put them up against the $300.00 + offerings of some companies.
> 
> The 40-18069 is a monster, and is rated for 500ma dc on it's hv secondary, with multiple secondaries to suit just about any purpose, and the 40-18072 is a super Beefy Marshall Ot, with a thicker laminate stack, and has the capability for reproduction of a wider flatter bandwidth.



I will be purchasing both these transformers for a Ceriatone 2555 build, and was wondering if anyone can give me the 40-18069 power transformer B+ spec's? My MAINS run at about 124VAC average, so I am wondering where my EL34 plate voltages will be aprox? I am hoping or would like to have this 2555 running at 460V or less on the EL34 plates. Or is there another model of 100W Classic Tone that delivers a lower secondary HT voltage?

And another question is regarding the heater filament windings amperage rating: Will this 40-18069 power transformer be able to 4 12AX7's/4 EL34's over the more common 3 12AX7's/4 EL34's?


----------



## RickyLee

RickyLee said:


> I will be purchasing both these transformers for a Ceriatone 2555 build, and was wondering if anyone can give me the 40-18069 power transformer B+ spec's? My MAINS run at about 124VAC average, so I am wondering where my EL34 plate voltages will be aprox? I am hoping or would like to have this 2555 running at 460V or less on the EL34 plates. Or is there another model of 100W Classic Tone that delivers a lower secondary HT voltage?
> 
> And another question is regarding the heater filament windings amperage rating: Will this 40-18069 power transformer be able to 4 12AX7's/4 EL34's over the more common 3 12AX7's/4 EL34's?



OK. I found the power transformer spec sheet. 



And I am seeing two HT taps - a 380V and a 330V. So it looks as if there's an option to go with a lower B+? And I see this has a beefy 10A heater winding. 

Nice . . .


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Ricky Lee,

Yes...the 40-18069  is a nice, beefy PT with a lot of option! I hope you like it! 

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers! 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## MM54

Damn, that *is* a nice PT :eek2:

If I need something that robust in the future, I know where I'm getting it now


----------



## RickyLee

MM54 said:


> Damn, that *is* a nice PT :eek2:
> 
> If I need something that robust in the future, I know where I'm getting it now




Heheh, yeah. I am already licking my chops thinking about a few other possible build ideas much less a 2555 with this PT as well as that new OT . . .


----------



## plexilespaul

hi
what would you recommend a model number output transformer replacement for a jcm 800 100 watt amp?
thanks


----------



## Hollowbody

Hey Classic

I want to start a new project. 

I'm going to build a stripped down 50 watt amp with a simple preamp section and simple eq. Why simple? Because I'm new at it.

I have an output transformer that I had pulled from another amp and will be perfect for what I'm doing but I will need a choke and a power transformer.

This project is neither Marshall, Fender or Vox but it does use an EF86 like a Vox and 6L6 like a Fender and the OT I have on hand was designed for a Marshall. I'm not trying to make a frankenstein, that's just how the project is turning out.

So my question is, for something like this what Classic Tone products (PT & choke) do you think would work for this application?

Thanks


----------



## plexilespaul

avivoni said:


> hi
> what would you recommend a model number output transformer replacement for a jcm 800 100 watt amp?
> thanks


 bump


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Avivoni, 

There are really two good options for JCM800 100W amps from the ClassicTone line that will work well. 

The 40-18026 is meant as a replacement/upgrade for the original Marshall JCM800 OT. It has the 1.7K primary and 4/8/16 Ohm secondary like the original. Unlike the original, ours is vintage constructed, paper layer wound to give it more of a Plexi tone. Here's some additional information on this as follows:

Marshall 100W Output Transformer for Plexi, JMP and JCM800

Another option would be our 40-18072. It features a slightly higher 2.2K primary with the same secondary. The 40-18072 is a larger, beefier constructed OT and has a wider bandwidth. This will probably require the drilling of 2 extra chassis holes since it is larger than the originals. It also features the best available grain oriented, M-6 steel. This is a good pick for modern, high gain style amps. See following for more info:

ClassicTone Project Style 100W Output Transformer, 2.2K to 4/8/16 Ohms

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!


ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Hollowbody,

Let me check with my engineer for his advice on this. 

I'll get back to you soon.

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## plexilespaul

ClassicTone said:


> Hi Avivoni,
> 
> There are really two good options for JCM800 100W amps from the ClassicTone line that will work well.
> 
> The 40-18026 is meant as a replacement/upgrade for the original Marshall JCM800 OT. It has the 1.7K primary and 4/8/16 Ohm secondary like the original. Unlike the original, ours is vintage constructed, paper layer wound to give it more of a Plexi tone. Here's some additional information on this as follows:
> 
> Marshall 100W Output Transformer for Plexi, JMP and JCM800
> 
> Another option would be our 40-18072. It features a slightly higher 2.2K primary with the same secondary. The 40-18072 is a larger, beefier constructed OT and has a wider bandwidth. This will probably require the drilling of 2 extra chassis holes since it is larger than the originals. It also features the best available grain oriented, M-6 steel. This is a good pick for modern, high gain style amps. See following for more info:
> 
> ClassicTone Project Style 100W Output Transformer, 2.2K to 4/8/16 Ohms
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!
> 
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net


thanks i will order the tranny but which is the better transformer???
cheers


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Avivoni,

The better of the two transformers would be the 40-18072 since it has the best available M-6 grade steel. It is larger, beefier and has wider bandwidth than the 40-18026. If you want, in my opinion, a significant upgrade to the JCM800 tone, the 40-18072 is a good choice......again, this is just my opinion. 

The 40-18026 is also a bit of an upgrade as well if you want to change the tonal qualities of your JCM800 to more of a classic, vintage Plexi tone. It is also a bit cheaper than the 40-18072. 

I hope this helps.

Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Hollowbody,

I want to get back with you on your upcoming 50W build power transformer and choke choices. For the power transformer, we would suggest our 40-18041 or 40-18073. See the link for additional information as follows:

Fender Power Transformer, Vibrolux, Vibrolux Reverb, Tremolux, 022723 & 125P26A, 120V

Fender Tweed Bassman & Super Style PT, 120V, 8087

If you do not need the 5V rectifier winding, then we would suggest our 40-18005. See the link for additional information as follows:

Fender Power Transformer, Bassman Heads, Bandmaster, Concert, 120V

Please keep in mind the above power transformers are laydown style mounting and your chassis will require a cutout hole to mount the power transformer. The specifications for the power transformer cutout hole is on the part pages on the links above.

For a choke, we would suggest our 40-18003. See the link for additional information as follows:

Fender Choke, 125C1A & 022699, 90mA DC, 4 Hy

Again, these are just suggested items based upon your brief description. We do not know exactly what you are trying to achieve and what exact specs you require. Please check the specifications of all of the above suggested transformers before you purchase them to make sure these suit your needs.

Thanks! I hope this helps!  


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Anything for the TSL??


----------



## plexilespaul

ClassicTone said:


> Hi Avivoni,
> 
> The better of the two transformers would be the 40-18072 since it has the best available M-6 grade steel. It is larger, beefier and has wider bandwidth than the 40-18026. If you want, in my opinion, a significant upgrade to the JCM800 tone, the 40-18072 is a good choice......again, this is just my opinion.
> 
> The 40-18026 is also a bit of an upgrade as well if you want to change the tonal qualities of your JCM800 to more of a classic, vintage Plexi tone. It is also a bit cheaper than the 40-18072.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net


thanks you are helping...
price is not an issue tone is.
i am really after the classic 800 tone and i need my reissue jcm 800 to have more a more fatter beefier tone like what the early dagnalls can deliver (think early 80's 100 watters jcm 800) .
now with that in mind is the 40-18026 a good choice? or is it worth the drilling and go with the 40-18072 one.
thanks


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Avivoni,

This is a little subjective but I would still think the 40-18072 will work well for you. 

Also, I did not know this was for the JCM800 reissue amp. Since I am a little unfamiliar with the JCM800 reissue amp (it is probably the same chassis?), please make sure that the 40-18072 will even fit the newer, reissue chassis. Although I'm not sure, with the the 40-18026, you may also need to drill two additional holes in the chassis as well if you decide to go this route.

Other than this advise, I wish you luck and hope you enjoy whichever transformer you decide to purchase.

Thanks again sir!

Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## Hollowbody

ClassicTone said:


> Hi Hollowbody,
> 
> I want to get back with you on your upcoming 50W build power transformer and choke choices. For the power transformer, we would suggest our 40-18041 or 40-18073. See the link for additional information as follows:
> 
> Fender Power Transformer, Vibrolux, Vibrolux Reverb, Tremolux, 022723 & 125P26A, 120V
> 
> Fender Tweed Bassman & Super Style PT, 120V, 8087
> 
> If you do not need the 5V rectifier winding, then we would suggest our 40-18005. See the link for additional information as follows:
> 
> Fender Power Transformer, Bassman Heads, Bandmaster, Concert, 120V
> 
> Please keep in mind the above power transformers are laydown style mounting and your chassis will require a cutout hole to mount the power transformer. The specifications for the power transformer cutout hole is on the part pages on the links above.
> 
> For a choke, we would suggest our 40-18003. See the link for additional information as follows:
> 
> Fender Choke, 125C1A & 022699, 90mA DC, 4 Hy
> 
> Again, these are just suggested items based upon your brief description. We do not know exactly what you are trying to achieve and what exact specs you require. Please check the specifications of all of the above suggested transformers before you purchase them to make sure these suit your needs.
> 
> Thanks! I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Yes, thank you for the leads. I'll be placing an order within a couple of weeks. This is going to be a fun project and I'm sure I will learn a lot from it and when it's done I can take pictures with shots of the classic iron and post on the forum.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Hollowbody,

Great! Yes...I would love to see photos of your build when it is done! 

Thanks!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Loudness,

We have no immediate plans for a TSL 100W PT but we do offer the OT for the 100W TSL already in our 40-18055. Please see following link for info on the 40-18055:

Marshall Style 100W JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Thomsphil

Hi! Learning a new language we can develop ourselves and add to a new & unknown society. Italian by Skype.


----------



## ClassicTone

We at ClassicTone have just introduced our new ClassicTone # 40-18074 and is now available. This is a 50W Marshall Style JCM900 and JCM2000 output transformer. This is a vintage constructed, paper layer wound replacement / upgrade transformer for these amps. This has the same electrical ratings and interleave winding pattern of the classic 50W Plexi and JMP era output transformers but in the 50W JCM900 and JCM2000 laydown mounting configuration. Please see the following link for additional details on this transformer:

50W Marshall JCM900 & JCM2000 Style Upgrade / General Replacement Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, 784-348

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## RickyLee

Just had a question regarding the suppliers for ordering the transformers. I went to order 3 transformers and one choke through Triode. The shipping price was a bit high at $90. Is Triode my only option for purchasing the 40-18069; 40-18072; 40-18055 and choke 40-18058?

I am on the West Coast. Triode is in Chicago I am thinking?


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi RickyLee,

We get this question a lot. Triode USA's ordering system has a shipping calculator that cannot automatically take into consideration the ordering of multiple items at one time. They even suggest in their FAQ's to call them for shipping rates in this case as follows:

http://store.triodestore.com/faq.html

I highly suggest that you contact Lisa at Triode USA for this at the following email for correct, consolidated shipping rates:

admin@triodestore.com 

I hope this helps!

Thanks RickyLee!


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## RickyLee

Yeah, I sent an email to them last night as well as left them a message first thing this morning from work. I heard back from her this afternoon and everything is good to go. I'm getting ready to place my order right now. Got a bit of overtime $$ that is burning a hole in my pocket . . .



Looking forward to hearing these in my 2555 build and will be swapping the OT in my '05 DSL100!!

P.S. I might actually try that 40-18055 OT in my TSL100 first to compare, then I will put it in the DSL100.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi RickyLee,

Glad it worked out with Triode!

I think you will like the 40-18055.  

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

We at ClassicTone need your help!

We have had a lot of requests for a ClassicTone 100W JCM2000 power transformer. We do not currently have enough information or a sample to design this. We are looking to work with someone on this 100W JCM2000 PT. We would like to eventually offer a nice, paper layer wound, vintage constructed replacement / upgrade transformer for these amps. 

The first person that can send us a fully functional one to reverse engineer, we will give you one of our version for free when we introduce it to our ClassicTone line and return your original unit as well! Please allow us a few months to reverse engineer, design and produce this so please do not send us one you will need back quickly.

Please PM me if you can help.

Thanks everyone in advance for you help! Everyone's feedback and knowledge here has been extremely helpful and appreciated. This greatly helps us design you the ultimate Marshall style transformers.


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## RickyLee

ClassicTone said:


> We at ClassicTone need your help!
> 
> We have had a lot of requests for a ClassicTone 100W JCM2000 power transformer. We do not currently have enough information or a sample to design this. We are looking to work with someone on this 100W JCM2000 PT. We would like to eventually offer a nice, paper layer wound, vintage constructed replacement / upgrade transformer for these amps.
> 
> The first person that can send us a fully functional one to reverse engineer, we will give you one of our version for free when we introduce it to our ClassicTone line and return your original unit as well! Please allow us a few months to reverse engineer, design and produce this so please do not send us one you will need back quickly.
> 
> Please PM me if you can help.
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance for you help! Everyone's feedback and knowledge here has been extremely helpful and appreciated. This greatly helps us design you the ultimate Marshall style transformers.
> 
> 
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



I know a lower B+ option is probably asking for too much. LOL 

But something I know that would be very important for a lot of us here would be for the bias supply tap to put out more voltage so to be able to run other power valve options like KT66 and 6550 and KT88. If I remember correctly, the DSL100/TSL100 bias supply taps only provide aprox. 40VAC. This is from the power transformer before rectification.

I would be be a buyer for both my DSL100 and TSL100 just for this upgrade alone.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi RickyLee,

What B+ and Bias rating are you looking for? Without knowing the specs or having a power transformer for the 100W DSL/TSL, we are unable to answer these questions or say if we can do it or not do it. That's really the problem here is that we do not have enough information on this amp and/or power transformer to be able to offer one. 

My assumption is that you have the D2105 power transformer used in both the TSL and DSL. Correct? If this is the case, can you supply us one of your DSL or TSL 100W PTs? 

We'll return it and give you our version of it at no charge when we reverse engineer, design and produce it. 

Please PM me if you can.  

Thanks! 



ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## RickyLee

ClassicTone said:


> Hi RickyLee,
> 
> What B+ and Bias rating are you looking for? Without knowing the specs or having a power transformer for the 100W DSL/TSL, we are unable to answer these questions or say if we can do it or not do it. That's really the problem here is that we do not have enough information on this amp and/or power transformer to be able to offer one.
> 
> My assumption is that you have the D2105 power transformer used in both the TSL and DSL. Correct? If this is the case, can you supply us one of your DSL or TSL 100W PTs?
> 
> We'll return it and give you our version of it at no charge when we reverse engineer, design and produce it.
> 
> Please PM me if you can.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



I am shocked someone has not taken your offer yet. Someone here has to have one sitting around that is out of there amp - that has been replaced??

I would have to pull one out of either my DSL100 or TSL100. Let me think about this for a bit. The TSL would be the one I would be able to pull from as it is not really getting used right now. The DSL100 is sitting here waiting in anticipation for her new OT upgrade I ordered from you guys a few days ago to arrive . . .

In the meantime I will try to check the model numbers on both the DSL and TSL PT's. I know they have the same spec's on all the windings between them. The TSL is a 1998 model and the DSL is a 2005 model.

As for the lower B+ and bias supply windings voltage output? What I was getting at regarding the lower B+ was that I would like to see an option to have these amps running under 450VDC on their power valve plates. My DSL and TSL amps run anywhere from 480V and higher on their power valve plates depending on the supply/demand that is going on with my Electric Service Provider. But that is not as important to me as having the bias supply windings providing more voltage. These stock PT bias supply windings put out aprox. 40VAC now. I think if they (a replacement power transformer's bias supply windings) provided aprox. 60VAC - even 50VAC might do it - these amps would be able to safely bias up KT66's and 6550/KT88's. But then you are getting into a problem for people that are just looking for a drop in replacement, as those people might have to tweak the bias supply circuit to adjust for this new PT secondary voltage on the bias supply tap. And maybe they might not want to deal with that at all. And then you have the do it yourself group of people that can replace components but might not understand what they are replacing, much less what is going on in the surrounding circuit they are working on. 

Anyway, just a thought and something I would like to have for myself.



The whole idea of running the bigger glass valves is an issue anyway in regards to the tube socket spacing. But for me, I was tinkering and only running two KT66's in 50W mode or trying to run two KT88's in 50W mode on my TSL100 with the valves spaced apart using sockets V5 and V7. 

Now I am giving it up - the cat's out of the bag. And now you are probably figuring out why I would like to have that lower B+ voltage as well . . .


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi RickyLee,

Nope...no luck yet with someone to provide us with a funtional example of the DSL / TSL 100W PT. 

Please...please...please! Your help is needed sir! 

Again, we'll gladly return your unit in the condition it was received and give you one of our new vintage constructed, paper layer wound versions in return for free.

Also, yes...it does appear to me as well they are the same Dagnall part number used in both the 100W DSL and TSL amps. When you get a chance, please verify this part number. Is it the D2105?

Thanks so much for the information and help!  

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

I have had a few of you ask for Marshall Class 5 upgrade / replacement transformers. I spoke with my engineer in great length on this subject the other day. Since the Class 5 amp is a 5W single ended style amp, he believes our ClassicTone # 40-18031 OT would be a great upgrade, since it is a beefier and larger single ended output transformer. It can actually support up to about 15W and support various tube types. 

We believe it is a great upgrade for the Marshall Class 5 amps as well as other 5W or so single ended amps currnetly on the market such as the Fender Champ, Epiphone Valve Jr., etc. It will probably require the drilling of at least 1 additional hole in your chassis to accommodate this unit since it is a bit larger. Please the following link for more info on this:

40-18031


This will hopefully provide you Class 5 fans with a nice upgrade in the performance of this amp without the need for other costly additional mods!


Thanks!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## maltone

Help please with OT and choke choices. I'm soon to be the owner of 2008, JCM 2000 DSL 100.

I'm not in any rush to replace anything inside the amp. But over a few months might opt for a new OT and choke.

*Question:* What sets apart upgrade replacement OT's from one another?

Example, there are several companies making OT's for Marshall amps:

Mercury Magnetics
ClassicTone
Heyboer
Dagnall
Hammond

Take the Mercury Fatstack for example, and compare it with the Classictone, or a Heyboer to a Dagnall.

Where do the differences lie between them - *in tone*, I'm not really concerned with hair splitting here. 
Does the extra iron mass in the Mercury Fatstack sound different to any of the other OT's? 
Does the Heyboer impart a different tonality than a Hammond? 

Please explain if you can. Thanks.


----------



## RickyLee

ClassicTone said:


> Hi RickyLee,
> 
> Nope...no luck yet with someone to provide us with a funtional example of the DSL / TSL 100W PT.
> 
> Please...please...please! Your help is needed sir!
> 
> Again, we'll gladly return your unit in the condition it was received and give you one of our new vintage constructed, paper layer wound versions in return for free.
> 
> Also, yes...it does appear to me as well they are the same Dagnall part number used in both the 100W DSL and TSL amps. When you get a chance, please verify this part number. Is it the D2105?
> 
> Thanks so much for the information and help!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



I took a look at both my 1998 TSL100 and my 2005 DSL100. They both indeed have the Dagnall part # D2105. 

I should also add that a good upgrade change would be to have the secondary winding for the heater filaments put out a bit less AC voltage as well. My DSL TSL amps run at aprox. 6.9VAC. I posted this issue awhile back regarding my MAINS/wall voltage runs at aprox. 123VAC to 125VAC. I should check this again with my VariAC set at exactly 120VAC to see where the heaters run. I am remembering that they were still slightly high with the MAINS at 120VAC.

I am considering this today. Let me think on it a bit more today. The reason I am a bit hesitant at this moment is that I am using the TSL100 to compare against my DSL100 regarding all the work I have been doing to the DSL100. 

I will get back to you here in a bit.





maltone said:


> Help please with OT and choke choices. I'm soon to be the owner of 2008, JCM 2000 DSL 100.
> 
> I'm not in any rush to replace anything inside the amp. But over a few months might opt for a new OT and choke.
> 
> *Question:* What sets apart upgrade replacement OT's from one another?
> 
> Example, there are several companies making OT's for Marshall amps:
> 
> Mercury Magnetics
> ClassicTone
> Heyboer
> Dagnall
> Hammond
> 
> Take the Mercury Fatstack for example, and compare it with the Classictone, or a Heyboer to a Dagnall.
> 
> Where do the differences lie between them - *in tone*, I'm not really concerned with hair splitting here.
> Does the extra iron mass in the Mercury Fatstack sound different to any of the other OT's?
> Does the Heyboer impart a different tonality than a Hammond?
> 
> Please explain if you can. Thanks.



I am not qualified to be answering your question here. But I just want to say that for the price you will be paying for that Fatstack OT, you can almost buy another used DSL amp to mess around with.

I ordered this output transformer to try out in my DSL100 and TSL100:

Marshall Style 100W JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

Very decent price for sure. I will hopefully get this sometime into next week, and will let you know how it works out.

There's a few other cheaper options regarding DSL transformer replacements. PM jcmjmp as well, as he has some good options he can tell you about.


----------



## ClassicTone

I'll wait...not a problem RickyLee. Thanks for considering doing this! Also, thanks for the info!

Classictone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

Thanks RickyLee!


----------



## ClassicTone

maltone said:


> Help please with OT and choke choices. I'm soon to be the owner of 2008, JCM 2000 DSL 100.
> 
> I'm not in any rush to replace anything inside the amp. But over a few months might opt for a new OT and choke.
> 
> *Question:* What sets apart upgrade replacement OT's from one another?
> 
> Example, there are several companies making OT's for Marshall amps:
> 
> Mercury Magnetics
> ClassicTone
> Heyboer
> Dagnall
> Hammond
> 
> Take the Mercury Fatstack for example, and compare it with the Classictone, or a Heyboer to a Dagnall.
> 
> Where do the differences lie between them - *in tone*, I'm not really concerned with hair splitting here.
> Does the extra iron mass in the Mercury Fatstack sound different to any of the other OT's?
> Does the Heyboer impart a different tonality than a Hammond?
> 
> Please explain if you can. Thanks.



I am a little biased towards our ClassicTone transformers to be able to answer this subjectively. Since this is a ClassicTone thread, I will at least comment a little on this subject. Although, I will keep most of my thoughts to myself on the competitions offerings. I will say that in my opinion, there are various degrees of marketing hype, quality, construction methods and prices offered by our competition. I will say that I do believe we have the most reasonably priced offerings on the market at this time. Also, I do believe our transformers are of high quality and vintage constructed, paper layer wound like the original Marshall transformers from the Plexi and JMP eras. Again, this is just my passionate and biased opinion on our product.

Also, I want to also give you some unsolicited quotes from some satisfied customers of our ClassicTone JCM900 & JCM2000 upgrade /general replacement transformers as follows:

"OT (ClassicTone # 40-18055) sounds great with much more dynamic organic tone and bottom end has much more clarity, very worthwhile upgrade" and continues....."I have tried one or two diferrent ots overtime and this one is the best and works very well in TSL" 

"I just bought both the OT for a JCM900 4100"....."I installed the OT (ClassicTone # 40-18055) no problem and it sounds great." and continued...."I installed the PT (ClassicTone # 40-18057) last night and man what a difference, I love it. I now have that vintage tone with my 900's modern punch. Thank you for all your help and I will be purchasing your choke (ClassicTone # 40-18058) Friday, I can't wait. I have a buddy that was over last night when I got finished and now he wants me to set his 800 up."

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

In general, if you would like to read the many unsolicited positive comments on our ClassicTone transformers from various consumer customers, DIY builders, amplifier manufacturers, dealers, distributors and/or resellers please see the following link:

ClassicTone-Customer-Testimonials


ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## maltone

I think you sold me. It's hard for a non technical person like me to sift through all the "stuff". I have read that OT's and chokes can impact tone significantly, at least enough to be heard. I'm sure they're top notch. I know one guy who says he's replaced 3 OT's in his Marshall's to Mercury Mag's. Probably because of marketing - I don't know.

I mean, is a Heyboer any more robust than yours, or a Dagnall? I think it's the stuff that only engineers can answer for real.

I think you guys "Classic Tone" and "Mercury" should do a video/tone shoot out - side by side, with both reps from each company there, and have a 3rd objective party choose identical production Marshall amps _for you_, no hand wired stuff. 

Add to this that there's a 3rd, identical JCM 2000 DSL 100 present, with the stock OT and choke. Let the games begin - FOR REAL. 

You're both required to mount the OT's and chokes in the same room with the video still rolling (time lapsed of course) then a sound test - you both use the same guitar player, same guitar and same speaker cabinet. I think that would dispel some of the "mojo" that people assign to these things - make it practical and objective, real - let the marketing happen after the proof. 

Case in point, The "Overlooked Upgrade&rdquo;: Guitar Amplifier Output Transformers article by David Szabados. It's strange to me that he only tested the reissue SLP, and older amps. What about testing them in newer production amps, like the DSL's? And, he only used Mercury Transformers, not any other brand.

I trust that your classic tone OT's and chokes are well made and worth every penny. But would I absolutely notice a tonal difference with an OT and choke upgrade vs what's stock in the DSL now? Thanks.


----------



## ClassicTone

maltone said:


> I think you sold me. It's hard for a non technical person like me to sift through all the "stuff". I have read that OT's and chokes can impact tone significantly, at least enough to be heard. I'm sure they're top notch. I know one guy who says he's replaced 3 OT's in his Marshall's to Mercury Mag's. Probably because of marketing - I don't know.
> 
> I mean, is a Heyboer any more robust than yours, or a Dagnall? I think it's the stuff that only engineers can answer for real.
> 
> I think you guys "Classic Tone" and "Mercury" should do a video/tone shoot out - side by side, with both reps from each company there, and have a 3rd objective party choose identical production Marshall amps _for you_, no hand wired stuff.
> 
> Add to this that there's a 3rd, identical JCM 2000 DSL 100 present, with the stock OT and choke. Let the games begin - FOR REAL.
> 
> You're both required to mount the OT's and chokes in the same room with the video still rolling (time lapsed of course) then a sound test - you both use the same guitar player, same guitar and same speaker cabinet. I think that would dispel some of the "mojo" that people assign to these things - make it practical and objective, real - let the marketing happen after the proof.
> 
> Case in point, The "Overlooked Upgrade&rdquo;: Guitar Amplifier Output Transformers article by David Szabados. It's strange to me that he only tested the reissue SLP, and older amps. What about testing them in newer production amps, like the DSL's? And, he only used Mercury Transformers, not any other brand.
> 
> I trust that your classic tone OT's and chokes are well made and worth every penny. But would I absolutely notice a tonal difference with an OT and choke upgrade vs what's stock in the DSL now? Thanks.




Oddly enough, Curt Granger of Granger Amplification did a non-biased OT transformer shootout a few years back with our 50W JMP/JCM800 OT, Weber's, Mercury's and Heyboer's. At the time, he did not even know it was ours because it was prior to our trademark branding name of ClassicTone. Even though it is for a 50W amp and your's is a 100W amp, this should at least give you an idea of the tonal differences. Please check this out per the following link:

Paper-Vs.-Plastic

Enjoy!  

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## maltone

I listened to each clip, very carefully. Expecting that all things would be the same for each clip, I then listened only to the first A chord of each clip, many times.

Not sure if Curt picked harder in one clip over another, but I found the the clip I liked the best over most, was the Heyboer - _at first_. The 2nd was Classictone - which I found to have a little more fizz on the top of that A chord in the intro clip. I found the Heyboer to be a little more snarly than all of the others. - Who knows, maybe Curt hit the stings a little harder on some of the other clips.

Immediately after that intro A chord, there's a short blues scale thing, then the G-D-A chords he plays in each. I'm being completely objective here, but I found the Heyboer to be the clearest sounding. The Mercury did sound "dark" maybe even "wompy" when he played the G, D, A chords. I'd say that the Heyboer was my first choice, and Classictone as a very good second.

On the Classictone clip, again - I hear a _bit_ of _slight mush_ sometimes, or a lack of tightness on some chords - but who's to say that can't be isolated to picking?... I just found the Heyboer to have a bit more snarl, - maybe a bit thinner sounding too, but again, that's subjective. I don't think you can go wrong with either. 

I like both the classictone and the Heyboer - I just liked the Heyboer better - _at some points in the clip_ . I didn't like the Mercury and Weber compared to the other 2. Further to this, despite me liking the Heyboer, I found the Classictone had this sort of "GRUFFF" punch which I _really liked_ - that the Heyboer didn't.

Having said all of this, I think if you dial the gain down lower - _as I would_, I would definitely go for the Classictone. There were chords Curt played that just made me feel that GRUFFF, and punch that I long for. So I say, Bravo Classictone, you've got my vote.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Maltone,

Here's the real zinger. You will want to compare prices. You will find our pricing generally much better than the competition's price as well.

Thanks Maltone!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.cassictone.net


----------



## RickyLee

I already posted this info in the Workbench section. I figured it would be good to post this here as well.

This is in regards to swapping in the new ClassicTone output transformer 40-18055 into my DSL100.


I am getting ready to swap in the new ClassicTone DSL100/TSL100 output transformer 40-18055 into my DSL100. I am looking for some verification on the wiring scheme and more importantly the OT polarity/orientation. Has anyone else here installed this ClassicTone OT?

Someone please correct me if I am wrong. 



I am figuring the DSL100 wiring orientation for the new 40-18055 primary to DSL100 TUBE BOARD will be:

Primary of 40-18055 RED to V5 V6 plates (WHITE on DSL100 W3)

Primary of 40-18055 WHITE to V7 V8 plates (VIOLET on DSL100 W4)

Primary of 40-18055 center tap is BROWN and that will go to BLUE W5 on DSL100 

40-18055 secondary DSL100 REAR BOARD will be:

Secondary of 40-18055 BLUE 16 ohm to REAR BOARD RED W5 

Secondary of 40-18055 YELLOW 8 ohm to REAR BOARD ORANGE W1

Secondary of 40-18055 GREEN 4 ohm to REAR BOARD GREEN W3

Secondary of 40-18055 ORANGE Common to REAR BOARD BLACK W6 

The 40-18055 secondary has one more wire/lead that the stock DSL Dagnall. The 4 ohm VIOLET/GREEN, so I am figuring the 40-18055 extra VIOLET lead is for the negative feedback loop and will connect to the DSL REAR BOARD W4?

Or actually I would not even connect the OT VIOLET as the DSL already has a termination joining the NFB loop to the 4 ohm tap?

http://www.classictone.net/40-18055.pdf


----------



## maltone

Not sure if this is the right place to post - Hey Ricky, how ya doin? Maybe someone can answer.. So I finally picked up the DSL 100 - it's a 2008. I've played through most of the settings I find I like the best.

So far, it's the green channel, crunch mode, volume at about 5, gain at about 3-4 — WITH the DEEP button engaged. 

Here's my question: Is there a known value to change in the deep switch function? I love that GRUFF punch it provides, I only want MORE of it. It would be really cool to mod that button with a variable, rotary selector, like a tone pot, with different values - if it even works that way. I just want more of that thickness, only tighter. Is that possible? 
Kind of like the intro to Satellite Blues:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMi9vl3L29A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMi9vl3L29A[/ame] . Hear how firm those chords are?

Much thanks.


----------



## ClassicTone

RickyLee said:


> I already posted this info in the Workbench section. I figured it would be good to post this here as well.
> 
> This is in regards to swapping in the new ClassicTone output transformer 40-18055 into my DSL100.
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to swap in the new ClassicTone DSL100/TSL100 output transformer 40-18055 into my DSL100. I am looking for some verification on the wiring scheme and more importantly the OT polarity/orientation. Has anyone else here installed this ClassicTone OT?
> 
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I am figuring the DSL100 wiring orientation for the new 40-18055 primary to DSL100 TUBE BOARD will be:
> 
> Primary of 40-18055 RED to V5 V6 plates (WHITE on DSL100 W3)
> 
> Primary of 40-18055 WHITE to V7 V8 plates (VIOLET on DSL100 W4)
> 
> Primary of 40-18055 center tap is BROWN and that will go to BLUE W5 on DSL100
> 
> 40-18055 secondary DSL100 REAR BOARD will be:
> 
> Secondary of 40-18055 BLUE 16 ohm to REAR BOARD RED W5
> 
> Secondary of 40-18055 YELLOW 8 ohm to REAR BOARD ORANGE W1
> 
> Secondary of 40-18055 GREEN 4 ohm to REAR BOARD GREEN W3
> 
> Secondary of 40-18055 ORANGE Common to REAR BOARD BLACK W6
> 
> The 40-18055 secondary has one more wire/lead that the stock DSL Dagnall. The 4 ohm VIOLET/GREEN, so I am figuring the 40-18055 extra VIOLET lead is for the negative feedback loop and will connect to the DSL REAR BOARD W4?
> 
> Or actually I would not even connect the OT VIOLET as the DSL already has a termination joining the NFB loop to the 4 ohm tap?
> 
> http://www.classictone.net/40-18055.pdf



Hi Rick,

Please disregard my earlier PM as you did provide us with the colors you require above in your Marshall DSL100 that the Marshall schematic does not provide. 

Yes....almost everything is correct as above. 


Exceptions:

Ours has an extra violet lead for the 4 Ohm so just connect the green and violet together for the 4 Ohm. 

Furthermore, if you hook the 40-18055 as above and the amp oscillates, just reverse the white and red lead connections.

This should do the trick!  

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## RickyLee

Finally got around to getting the ClassicTone 40-18055 output transformer swapped into my DSL100 in place of the stock Dagnall. And I just got done cranking it pretty hard. I have to say I am quite impressed so far, and I am figuring there's a bit of a break-in period to expect as well?

The highs seem to be extended slightly, but not in a bad way as in ice picky type highs. Overall the tone seems to be more colorful for lack of a better word. Full chord clarity is very good even at high gain settings. 

Should I expect a slight tonal change after X amount of usage hours? 

And I am playing it cranked out of the gate. Is this good? 

And lastly, is the transformer break-in period a myth?


----------



## ClassicTone

RickyLee said:


> Finally got around to getting the ClassicTone 40-18055 output transformer swapped into my DSL100 in place of the stock Dagnall. And I just got done cranking it pretty hard. I have to say I am quite impressed so far, and I am figuring there's a bit of a break-in period to expect as well?
> 
> The highs seem to be extended slightly, but not in a bad way as in ice picky type highs. Overall the tone seems to be more colorful for lack of a better word. Full chord clarity is very good even at high gain settings.
> 
> Should I expect a slight tonal change after X amount of usage hours?
> 
> And I am playing it cranked out of the gate. Is this good?
> 
> And lastly, is the transformer break-in period a myth?



Very cool! I'm glad you like it. 

That really is a myth. The transformer should perform consistently for you initially and for many years to come.

Thanks again!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Axe Slinger

I need to get you some sound clips of my JCM900 4100, I don't know if you remember me but I replace all three OT, PT and choke and have been playing out with it for a few months and all I hear is how did you get that tone, that amp is a monster!! I dont use any effects anymore because they seem to change the tone, I just use My Les Paul with Slash pick-ups and a 1960 vintage B cab. I find that I use the volume on my guitar more then ever. I love this amp now and before I was ready to get rid of it and get something else. I have a JCM 800 2205 and I'm debating taking the Drakes out and putting your transformers in. I think the sound clips will help clarify some of the questions you are getting on the new tranys.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hi Axe Slinger,

Yes, I do remember you 

I am very happy you like the transformers and to hear that the transformers helped bring new life to your JCM900!

By the way, yes, I would love some sound clips when you have time! 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

As a result of requests by many of you right here at the Marshall Forum, we at ClassicTone wanted to let all of you owners of JCM2000 DSL50's and TSL60's know that we now offer upgrade/general replacement transformers for these amps now. 


ClassicTone # 40-18074 (output transformer)- This features the same ratings and vintage constructed paper layer wound, interleaving pattern of the classic Plexi 50W OT but is in the modern, laydown mounting configuration. For fans of the great 50W Plexi era amps, this is a great upgrade for your JCM2000 50W /60W amps. It comes with extra long, high quality, PVC "Topcoat" appliance wire for ease of installation. This will fit right in the existing 50W DSL50 or 60W TSL60 chassis. This is also a great upgrade/replacement OT for the JCM900 50W amps as well. See the following link for more information:

50W / 60W Marshall JCM900 & JCM2000 Style Upgrade / General Replacement Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, 784-348



ClassicTone # 40-18076 (power transformer)- This great upgrade/general replacement power transformer is vintage constructed, paper layer wound like the PT's from the Plexi era. It also features the best available, coolest running and highest performing M-6 steel lamination. It comes with extra long, high quality, PVC "Topcoat" appliance wire for ease of installation. This will fit right in the existing 50W DSL50 or 60W TSL60 chassis. Please see more information on this as follows:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18076.html



ClassicTone # 40-18058 (Choke)-This is a copy of the classic 3 Hy choke that was used in most of the great Marshall amps from Plexi era. Since the current DSL/TSL amps do not come with a choke, this is a great upgrade and should help reduce the hum of the B+, improve filtering of power line generation noise and provide purer DC on the screen grids of the power tubes and the plates of the preamp tubes. Please see the following link for more information:

Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke



I hope you enjoy these!

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Johnny Blade

I have a Brand new JCM 800 Full stack with 1960 lead 300watt cabs and I use a sd1 in front of it to push the tubes. I play old school type metal (priest,maiden, sabbath) what can this product do for me? I would like more gain so I can plug right in without an OD pedal...I was told a tube change is all I need as marshall uses shitty soviet tubes instead of american made groove tubes. Is this true? and if so, what do you suggest? will this make my amp louder or what? Thank you. GL HF!


----------



## audiochains

Hey there!

I'm looking into building a Ceriatone, the #35 AFD 50w in fact. I was wondering which transformers would you recommend for my build?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClassicTone

Johnny Blade said:


> I have a Brand new JCM 800 Full stack with 1960 lead 300watt cabs and I use a sd1 in front of it to push the tubes. I play old school type metal (priest,maiden, sabbath) what can this product do for me? I would like more gain so I can plug right in without an OD pedal...I was told a tube change is all I need as marshall uses shitty soviet tubes instead of american made groove tubes. Is this true? and if so, what do you suggest? will this make my amp louder or what? Thank you. GL HF!



Hi Johnny Blade,

I'm not to sure what amp head can be used with the 300W cab you mention here so I would be reluctant to suggest any of our transformers for this application.

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

audiochains said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm looking into building a Ceriatone, the #35 AFD 50w in fact. I was wondering which transformers would you recommend for my build?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Audiochains,

I believe our ClassicTone # 40-18054 power transformer, 40-18025 output transformer and 40-18058 choke should work for this amp. Following are links to the pages for these transformers with all necessary info including specs, where to purchase, pricing, etc.:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18054.html

http://www.classictone.net/40-18025.html

Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke

You will want to closely check the mounting dimension required for the laydown PT. I am pretty sure our 40-18054 will fit correctly in this chassis but you may want to verify this before you purchase this. 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## audiochains

Thx a lot! I'll place an order for'em as soon as I got the chassis ordered ;-). Very good service indeed.


----------



## ClassicTone

audiochains said:


> Thx a lot! I'll place an order for'em as soon as I got the chassis ordered ;-). Very good service indeed.



You are very welcome!


----------



## dinkyguitar

Hi,

Is replacing a OT, PT and adding a choke difficult? I've soldered, built small circuits, wired guitars...etc. Never done anything with amps but can follow schematics...Specifically a DSL 50....with the exception of the choke, are the OT & PT drop ins?

Also, how will the sound differ in you opinion? 

dinkyguitar


----------



## ClassicTone

dinkyguitar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is replacing a OT, PT and adding a choke difficult? I've soldered, built small circuits, wired guitars...etc. Never done anything with amps but can follow schematics...Specifically a DSL 50....with the exception of the choke, are the OT & PT drop ins?
> 
> Also, how will the sound differ in you opinion?
> 
> dinkyguitar




If you have no experience at it, it can be tricky so I would highly advise you have a professional install them for you. Also, there can be lethal voltages involved. I'm sure a local music store service department can install them for you for relatively cheap. 

Also, the choke is an upgrade, add-on but the OT and PT are drop in replacements.

Furthermore, they really should provide a significant tonal difference. They should provide a more powerful response and defined tone. They will be a little more like a 50W Marshall amp from the 1960's Plexi era.

Thanks,

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## dinkyguitar

Thanks for the reply!!

dinkyguitar


----------



## TwinACStacks

I used Classic's Output Trans and Choke in my AC30. It is a tone MONSTER.

Great Transformers, and you can't beat the price.

 TWIN


----------



## carrots

I remember reading something about VHR using Magnetics Tranny's in there amps and kits. Can that be confirmed?

carrots


----------



## carrots

VHR is Hi Tone which was part of the original Hiwatt.. 
Now made and offered in the USA.

VHR is: Vintage Hi Watt Restorations


----------



## ClassicTone

To the best of my knowledge, VHR does not use our transformers.


----------



## ClassicTone

TwinACStacks said:


> I used Classic's Output Trans and Choke in my AC30. It is a tone MONSTER.
> 
> Great Transformers, and you can't beat the price.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin!


----------



## carrots

ClassicTone said:


> To the best of my knowledge, VHR does not use our transformers.



Well that sucks. Is Hi Watt USA using them?


----------



## ClassicTone

carrots said:


> Well that sucks. Is Hi Watt USA using them?



I don't believe they are using them either. We would like to supply them transformers.


----------



## jonzguitar

Nice to have another place to go to in the search for an alternative for transformer replacement ... I will definetely check you guys out


----------



## ClassicTone

jonzguitar said:


> Nice to have another place to go to in the search for an alternative for transformer replacement ... I will definetely check you guys out



That would be great if you try our our ClassicTone transformers! 

I think you will like them.


----------



## Natalo

here are mine....





More pics and project detail on:

Mi JCM 800 en proceso! &bull; El cuartito Diyer

Regards from venezuela


----------



## ClassicTone

Natalo said:


> here are mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and project detail on:
> 
> Mi JCM 800 en proceso! &bull; El cuartito Diyer
> 
> Regards from venezuela



Very Nice! I can see it is for your JCM800 50W build with our ClassicTone 40-18025 OT, 40-18023 PT and 40-18032 choke.


Thanks for posting the great photo and hope you enjoy your new amp with our transformers!


ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## arcwelder23

Hi, I used your Classictone transformers in a 5E3 build I completed recently, and am amazed with the sound. I just couldn't bring myself to spend the kind of money that Mercury asks for their transformers, and I'd heard some good things about Magnetics Components Inc, so I tried them, am glad I did. So interesting to me to know that you guys also made the transformers in my 1964 Valco-made National combo as well- that amp is almost 50 years old! pretty funny... and interesting to know that you've been in this business for a little while now, ha...

I've been interested in upgrades for my newer-version Vox AC15 Handwired amp- was thinking my only option was Mercury and like I said, I agree that it's just not right to charge that much money for something that I think could be made and sold at the same quality for a fraction of the price. Then today I looked at your site and saw you're making AC15 transformers now! These amps are well made in my opinion, I put a Made in England Alnico speaker in there and it does sound great, but as I understand it, they do use the cheapest Chinese transformers they can get, so I'm hoping that maybe some quality USA made iron might make a difference. I would like to ask though, is this a drop in replacement? I don't mind soldering but I'm not crazy about the idea of drilling new holes. Would the screw holes line up? it's the AC15HW1 or AC15HW1x that came out about a year ago. 

Another question I have for anyone who would like to chime in, I've heard it said that with transformers, for the best sound you should use the highest ohm tap on the transformer and then match the speakers to that. I've heard other more than qualified people say that's absurd... Can anyone say, is there a tone difference between running 2 different speakers of the same model whose only difference is being an 8 ohm and 16 ohm, if your amp has both 8 and 16 ohm taps? 

Thank you!


----------



## rads

Here's my JCM800 clone using classictone transformers










good product indeed.

And one question, in your website, there will be a replacement transformer for 100 watt JCM2000/DSL coming soon.

Will it be a better transformer from JCM2000/DSL's original transformer? My friend has DSL 100 which has a very hot power transformer, and start getting annoyed by its heat.

Thanks


----------



## ClassicTone

rads said:


> Here's my JCM800 clone using classictone transformers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good product indeed.
> 
> And one question, in your website, there will be a replacement transformer for 100 watt JCM2000/DSL coming soon.
> 
> Will it be a better transformer from JCM2000/DSL's original transformer? My friend has DSL 100 which has a very hot power transformer, and start getting annoyed by its heat.
> 
> Thanks



The JCM2000 100W PT will be available sometime in January or February 2012. It should be a little bit of an upgrade to the originals but I don't know all of the details yet of what my engineers have in mind for this upgrade. I do know that it will be paper layer wound like the 100W Marshall Plexi PTs and have extra long, Top Coat appliance wires for ease of installation. Ours will also have the best available M-6 steel in them.

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers! 

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

arcwelder23 said:


> Hi, I used your Classictone transformers in a 5E3 build I completed recently, and am amazed with the sound. I just couldn't bring myself to spend the kind of money that Mercury asks for their transformers, and I'd heard some good things about Magnetics Components Inc, so I tried them, am glad I did. So interesting to me to know that you guys also made the transformers in my 1964 Valco-made National combo as well- that amp is almost 50 years old! pretty funny... and interesting to know that you've been in this business for a little while now, ha...
> 
> I've been interested in upgrades for my newer-version Vox AC15 Handwired amp- was thinking my only option was Mercury and like I said, I agree that it's just not right to charge that much money for something that I think could be made and sold at the same quality for a fraction of the price. Then today I looked at your site and saw you're making AC15 transformers now! These amps are well made in my opinion, I put a Made in England Alnico speaker in there and it does sound great, but as I understand it, they do use the cheapest Chinese transformers they can get, so I'm hoping that maybe some quality USA made iron might make a difference. I would like to ask though, is this a drop in replacement? I don't mind soldering but I'm not crazy about the idea of drilling new holes. Would the screw holes line up? it's the AC15HW1 or AC15HW1x that came out about a year ago.
> 
> Another question I have for anyone who would like to chime in, I've heard it said that with transformers, for the best sound you should use the highest ohm tap on the transformer and then match the speakers to that. I've heard other more than qualified people say that's absurd... Can anyone say, is there a tone difference between running 2 different speakers of the same model whose only difference is being an 8 ohm and 16 ohm, if your amp has both 8 and 16 ohm taps?
> 
> Thank you!



I think our Vox AC15 OT should work okay. We do have specifications so you can verify the mountings for this as follows:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18081.pdf

Our Vox AC15 OT can be mounted both upright and laydown since you can remove the screws and end bell covers. 

Also, if it is a laydown style OT, following are the chassis hole dimnsions you will need to mount it:

http://www.classictone.net/OOA-85411_Chassis_Cutout-100-Leads_Only.pdf

Following is some general information on our Vox AC15 OT:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18081.html

Unfortunately, I doubt our AC15 PT will work in modern VOX AC15 amps since they usually have added windings and requirements for modern features but it may work for you. Following are the webpages with info on our PT and choke for the AC15:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18079.html

http://www.classictone.net/40-18082.html

Thanks! 

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## Doug_MN

New JCM900 4100 100watt DR owner here. For any JCM900 owners who have upgraded to the MC products can you recommend what I should replace/upgrade?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## ClassicTone

Doug_MN said:


> New JCM900 4100 100watt DR owner here. For any JCM900 owners who have upgraded to the MC products can you recommend what I should replace/upgrade?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Doug



You can replace/upgrade the transformers in your JCM900 100W DR using the following ClassicTone transformers:

Marshall Style 100W JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

Marshall 100W JCM900 Style Power Transformer, T5826

Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke
Note: the choke is an added upgrade item. You can replace the R37 100 Ohm 4W resistor with our 40-18058 for great results.

I hope you like them! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, inc.


----------



## jwebb1970

ClassicTone said:


> I have had a few of you ask for Marshall Class 5 upgrade / replacement transformers. I spoke with my engineer in great length on this subject the other day. Since the Class 5 amp is a 5W single ended style amp, he believes our ClassicTone # 40-18031 OT would be a great upgrade, since it is a beefier and larger single ended output transformer. It can actually support up to about 15W and support various tube types.
> 
> We believe it is a great upgrade for the Marshall Class 5 amps as well as other 5W or so single ended amps currnetly on the market such as the Fender Champ, Epiphone Valve Jr., etc. It will probably require the drilling of at least 1 additional hole in your chassis to accommodate this unit since it is a bit larger. Please the following link for more info on this:
> 
> 40-18031
> 
> 
> This will hopefully provide you Class 5 fans with a nice upgrade in the performance of this amp without the need for other costly additional mods!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net


 

Have any customers gone with this model for a Class 5 since posting this? Curious to hear feedback.

And is there a choke you might suggest for a Class 5?


----------



## James442

Just installed both power and output trannies and added a choke to my TSL 122 combo. Great quality products! Best I can describe the results is KILLER! Tone is pretty much the same but it has more sustain at considerably less volume. And the thing will not let up! The more you crank it the louder it gets...it's RELENTLESS! I'm seasoned musician and an experienced automotive electronics tech but pretty new to amp repair so I had to ask a couple questions, and the folks at Classictone did not hesitate to help! Thanks! LET'S ROCK!


----------



## James442

Oh...and shipping was SUPER fast!


----------



## ClassicTone

James442 said:


> Oh...and shipping was SUPER fast!



Thanks James!!! 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

If you do not already know, we at ClassicTone now offer the PT, OT and a optional choke upgrade for the JCM2000 100W DSL/TSL amplifiers. 

Following are links to the web pages with information on where to purchase, specs, pricing, etc.:

Marshall 100W JCM2000 DSL/TSL Style Power Transformer Upgrade

Marshall Style 100W JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke

Enjoy! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## RickyLee

ClassicTone said:


> If you do not already know, we at ClassicTone now offer the PT, OT and a optional choke upgrade for the JCM2000 100W DSL/TSL amplifiers.
> 
> Following are links to the web pages with information on where to purchase, specs, pricing, etc.:
> 
> Marshall 100W JCM2000 DSL/TSL Style Power Transformer Upgrade
> 
> Marshall Style 100W JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070
> 
> Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



I am so stoked that you guys lowered that high B+ voltage down a bit on your DSL/TSL upgrade power transformers. That should help out that issue of these amps being so hard on new production power valves, as well as knock down the high voltage these amps see on V3 cathode follower stage. Should help allow the use of many more new production 12AX7's to run safer in V3 I would think.


----------



## sgguy

I have a Vox AC15 OT coming for my tweaker (which is apparently the exact same as the stock one. Can't wait to have sound again! Will post pics.


----------



## James442

Finally got to REALLY crank up the TSL122 yesterday for first time (after selected mods to the main board, replacing both input and output trannies and adding a choke, all Classictone). It is a freakin' BEAST! Finally the tone I've been looking for! My buddy stopped playing, just listened and walked around examining the thing like it was an alien or something. I had also told him earlier that day that I would like to try it through his 4x12 Marshall cab, so it was setting on top of the cab. He said man that thing rocks through that cab....he didn't believe me when I told him I'd never plugged it in. (i never did either....waste of time!) thank you, thank, thank you Classictone! I'm a believer!


----------



## griz

I just finished my Triode Electronics 18 watt TMB kit and I am VERY pleased with my Classic Tone transformers. They nail the vintage tone of the original 1974x IMO. 

I had a Ceriatone kit with their transformers in an older 18 watt build and I always thought the transformers were the weak link in that amp. Not so with this build.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

I use ClassicTone 18W transformers in some of my builds. They are excellent quality and sound! Very easy hookups too.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

I use ClassicTone 18W transformers in some of my builds, they work very well, and would recommend them to anyone needing a quality transformer.


----------



## Phildog

Please pardon my ignorance, but I was curious to know if your 40-18025 could be used in a 2X6L6 application, or is it specifically for EL34's? I have the transformer, but I want to know if I can use it in my build. Thanks!


----------



## ClassicTone

Phildog said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but I was curious to know if your 40-18025 could be used in a 2X6L6 application, or is it specifically for EL34's? I have the transformer, but I want to know if I can use it in my build. Thanks!



Hi Phil,

Yes, the 40-18025 should work okay with 2 6L6's. 

Thanks for your interest in our transformer! 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## mariosoldano

ClassicTone said:


> It sounds like you are looking for something more like a Fender Deluxe than a JTM 45 since you are requiring 6V6 tubes. The JTM45s were around 38 watts and used 2 x KT66 tubes. The Fender Deluxe amps are around 20 watts and had 2 x 6V6 tubes. We do offer Fender Deluxe transformers as well. The proper transformers to use for a Fender Deluxe style transformer are as follows:
> 
> Fender Output Transformer, Deluxe & Deluxe Reverb, 125A1A & 022640, 8 Ohm
> 
> Fender Output Transformer, Deluxe, Deluxe Reverb, 4/8 Ohm
> 
> Fender Power Transformer, Deluxe, Deluxe Reverb, Tweed Tremolux, 125P23B, 025130, 041316, 120V
> 
> Fender Vintage Style Choke, 50mA DC, 4 Hy, 125C3A & 022707 (this is the correct choke to actually use for a Deluxe amp)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to determine the appropriate choke, please supply the DC current you require for your project. We do have some other chokes that are in development now besides our currently available 5 Hy Marshall choke and two Fender style chokes.





hi

which choke would you prefer for my JVM 410H??



mario


----------



## HumanJHawkins

Noob question... Do the transformers come with a spec sheet/wire color chart so a beginning builder can adapt from instructions for a different make of transformer to yours?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Robert Arthur

When I saw your transformers in my ancient Gretsch 6160; I knew this was the way to go for my 18 watt mini bluesbreaker clone I'm building.Clips and vid to come..


----------



## ClassicTone

mariosoldano said:


> hi
> 
> which choke would you prefer for my JVM 410H??
> 
> 
> 
> mario



Hello Mario,

My engineer believes the 40-18032 would be your best choice. You may want to check to make sure there is room for this in your chassis before you purchase this item. I have supplied the spec sheet per the following link:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18032.pdf

Also, you may purchase this from our exclusicve Classictone distributors, Amp Parts direct and/or Triode USA per the following links:

Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 5Hy, 120 mA DC Choke 40-18032 - Amp Parts Direct

Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 5 Hy, 120 mA DC Choke ClassicTone 40-18032

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers! 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

HumanJHawkins said:


> Noob question... Do the transformers come with a spec sheet/wire color chart so a beginning builder can adapt from instructions for a different make of transformer to yours?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



Hi Jeff,

Yes, spec sheets are generally supplied by our distributors with the shipment of of our transformers. Although the the specs do not give exact instructions of how to hook up the transformers, they do provide most important details of the transformer. 

If you are new to amp building, you may want to consider purchasing an amp kit in conjuction with our transformers. Amp kits are usually provided with detailed instructions of how to install the components such as the transformers. For example, following is a link to a ClassicTone distributor, Triode USA amp kits page:

Tube Amp Kits and Gear


Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers! 

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

Robert Arthur said:


> When I saw your transformers in my ancient Gretsch 6160; I knew this was the way to go for my 18 watt mini bluesbreaker clone I'm building.Clips and vid to come..



Fantastic! 

Yep...that is probably one of our original transformers in the Gretsch 6160. Is it this one? (see link below):

Valco Supro Thunderbolt Style 35W Power Transformer, 117V, E-3738, 330-3738, E-3738A, E-3738B

We recently reintroduced this part as well as a few others as part of our ClassicTone line nearly 50 years after they were originally produced by us.

Thank you sir! Enjoy! 

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## CleveRuse

ClassicTone said:


> F.Y.I., I want to let you all know that we will be offering some new Marshall style trannies coming this November as follows:
> 
> - JCM 900 PT & OT (which many of you here requested )
> 
> - Upright mounted version of 18W Marshall PT with multi-national voltages (great for builders / DIY guys!)
> 
> - JTM 45 /JTM 50 / Early JMP Multi-Purpose & Upgrade PT. This will feature multi-national voltages and can be used for both solid state and tube rectification applications.
> 
> Follow us on Facebook at ClassicTone | Facebook or see us at ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc. for updated information as it becomes available.



do u guys have trannies for a JCM2000 DSL401. I've looked on ur site but don't see any that match ...or will u guys be making one. I can't afford MM.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Have one for a TSL 60??


----------



## ClassicTone

TheLoudness!! said:


> Have one for a TSL 60??



Yes, we now offer upgrade versions of both the power transformer and output transformer for the TSL 60. I have supplied links to our webpages with all pertinent information as follows:

50W / 60W Marshall Style JCM2000 Power Transformer Upgrade, 120/240V, 96B-17

50W / 60W Marshall JCM900 & JCM2000 Style Upgrade / General Replacement Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, 784-348

Also, following is a nice optional upgrade choke:

Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke

The original amps did not come with a choke and the addition of the choke will help reduce the hum of the B+, improve filtering of power line generation noise and provide purer DC on the screen grids of the power tubes and the plates of the preamp tubes. 

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!  

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## naikan

wow~! i like it.


----------



## BAinFL

Just want to throw out another recommendation for the Classic Tone products.

I used their 18026 OT and 18046 PT and a 3H choke in my '68 12000 plexi clone and they sound amazing. The PT runs super cool...I can play with that thing cranked for hours and still put my hand right on the PT...and it barely feels warm. Excellent quality and service from Joe and Magnetic Components.

And all their spec sheets and wiring diagrams are available in PDF from on their website. This way you can sort out any wiring installation questions ahead of time to make sure you install the right part and it's done correctly.


----------



## ClassicTone

BAinFL said:


> Just want to throw out another recommendation for the Classic Tone products.
> 
> I used their 18026 OT and 18046 PT and a 3H choke in my '68 12000 plexi clone and they sound amazing. The PT runs super cool...I can play with that thing cranked for hours and still put my hand right on the PT...and it barely feels warm. Excellent quality and service from Joe and Magnetic Components.
> 
> And all their spec sheets and wiring diagrams are available in PDF from on their website. This way you can sort out any wiring installation questions ahead of time to make sure you install the right part and it's done correctly.



Thank you sir! Your kind words are appreciated!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

For you owners of the JCM900 50W amps, we now offer our new ClassicTone # 40-18075 power transformer for use in this amp. Please see the following link for additional information on pricing, specs, description, where to purchase, etc:

JCM900 50W Marshall Style Power Transformer, 120/240V, 789-87

We also offer the ClassicTone #40-18074 output transformer as well as an optional choke upgrade in ClassicTone # 40-18058 for the JCM900 50W amps. Please see the following links for additional details on these as well:

50W / 60W Marshall JCM900 & JCM2000 Style Upgrade / General Replacement Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, 784-348

Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke


ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Billyblades

Classic tone trannies sound great imho. I had more than a couple amps with them and I think they sound pdg! Very happy using them.
Mag Comp,,,, I need a wholesale acct. : )


----------



## ClassicTone

We at ClassicTone have just introduced our new 40-18089. It is a Plexi JMP 50W / JTM50 style power transformer. It is another reasonably priced, high quality, vintage constructed, USA made transformer by us at ClassicTone. Please see the following link for more information on this transformer:

Marshall JMP 50W Plexi and JTM50 Power Transformer, 1202-118

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## Billyblades

Just got my order in. Talk about excited. I never been so excited to carry heavy boxes!
Getting a bulk order is the start of something great! Classictone magcomp trannies are my favorites. I used them all but for Marshall amps ... i love these! 
Woooohoooo yeah i feel heavy metal


----------



## aryasridhar

Hey Guys, Checked out your stuff and am really excited that I can finally build my JCM 800 2204 50 watt head and will be using your PT, OT and Choke.....However, I need the part numbers and also if these could be shipped to India by your dealers/distributors? Any information is highly appreciated.


----------



## ClassicTone

Hello Aryasridhar,

The appropriate part numbers for the JCM800 50W amps are as follows:

40-18023 (PT)
40-18025 (OT)
40-18032 (Choke)

I believe both of our distributors, Amp Parts Direct and Triode USA should be able to ship to you in India. Following are links to their order pages for these three transformers:

40-18023:
http://shop.amppartsdirect.com/Marshall-JCM-800-JMP-Style-50W-Power-Transformer-40-18023-40-18023.htm
http://store.triodestore.com/potr50wforma.html


40-18025:
http://shop.amppartsdirect.com/Marshall-Style-50W-Output-Transformer-4-8-16-ohm-40-18025-40-18025.htm
http://store.triodestore.com/outrformajcm.html

40-18032:
http://shop.amppartsdirect.com/Marshall-JCM-800-JMP-Style-5Hy-120-mA-DC-Choke-40-18032-40-18032.htm
Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 5 Hy, 120 mA DC Choke ClassicTone 40-18032

Good luck with your amp build and I hope you like our transformers! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## aryasridhar

ClassicTone said:


> Hello Aryasridhar,
> 
> The appropriate part numbers for the JCM800 50W amps are as follows:
> 
> 40-18023 (PT)
> 40-18025 (OT)
> 40-18032 (Choke)
> 
> I believe both of our distributors, Amp Parts Direct and Triode USA should be able to ship to you in India. Following are links to their order pages for these three transformers:
> 
> 40-18023:
> Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 50W Power Transformer 40-18023 - Amp Parts Direct
> Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 50W Power Transformer ClassicTone 40-18023
> 
> 
> 40-18025:
> Marshall Style 50W Output Transformer 4/8/16 ohm 40-18025 - Amp Parts Direct
> Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 50W Output Transformer 4/8/16 Ohm Classictone 40-18025
> 
> 40-18032:
> Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 5Hy, 120 mA DC Choke 40-18032 - Amp Parts Direct
> Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 5 Hy, 120 mA DC Choke ClassicTone 40-18032
> 
> Good luck with your amp build and I hope you like our transformers!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Thank You so much for the quick response!!!!!


----------



## VanR

Got my Classic Tone 18 watt OT from Triode on Wed. Sounds great in my 15 watt Plexi with JJ 6V6's. Think I'm going to pick up another one soon for the backup amp.


----------



## ClassicTone

Thank you sir! 

I am glad you like the 18W Marshall OT (our ClassicTone # 40-18037). 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## kleintools

Hello does anybody know where I can get the schematic for the Marshall mg2fx? Thank you


----------



## Micky

kleintools said:


> Hello does anybody know where I can get the schematic for the Marshall mg2fx? Thank you



Email Marshall directly.
Tell Jdog Micky sent you.


----------



## kleintools

I want to mod the mg2fx to take the hiss out of the hi-gain 4-9 mod of the amp. For my haze I replaced the R-57 with the upgrade choke so that took that out of my Haze. Thanks again.


----------



## Micky

Which Haze?
Do you have more details about the choke mod?


----------



## Fyre2555

Hey everyone, brand new member and own a black 2555. Bought it brand new and still use it.


----------



## Ricochet

CleveRuse said:


> do u guys have trannies for a JCM2000 DSL401.



I would like to know as well. Particularly interested in a beefed up replacement of that puny OT that is in there now.


----------



## ClassicTone

We do not offer anything currently for the JCM2000 DSL401 (40W?). 

As of now, we only offer transformers for the 50W and 100W DSL/TSL amps and do not have any specific future plans for the DSL401 transformers. 

Thanks,

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## VanR

Got my second Classic Tone18 Watt OT from Triode. Sounds as good as the first one. Thanks for the great sounding transformers at great prices. Glad I could buy Made In USA for a change.


----------



## RickyLee

I was posting about this in the Workbench section, but just remembered we have a dedicated thread for ClassicTone.



Hello Joe!



I just (finally after about 7 months or so) put my ClassicTone 40-18084 power transformer into my TSL100 this evening. Only played it for a few minutes at low volume.

I am a bit bummed though. I am only seeing about 10V of a reduction on the B+ or plate voltage of my EL34's. The specs claim that there should be a 10% reduction.

Anyone else here tried this power transformer yet? And if so, did you see the 10% reduction on the B+?


----------



## ClassicTone

Hello Rick,

Sorry to hear that it did not meet your expectations but I just had both my engineers verify that our 40-18084 was actually lower than your requested lower rating you actually supplied us to meet of between 450 - 460 B+ plate voltage. Our actual bench tested loaded winding reading was 443V. 

Please keep in mind that you might want to give it more time under load at a bit more volume than you did to get a more accurate reading.


----------



## RickyLee

ClassicTone said:


> Hello Rick,
> 
> Sorry to hear that it did not meet your expectations but I just had both my engineers verify that our 40-18084 was actually lower than your requested lower rating you actually supplied us to meet of between 450 - 460 B+ plate voltage. Our actual bench tested loaded winding reading was 443V.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you might want to give it more time under load at a bit more volume than you did to get a more accurate reading.



Hey Joe.

Yeah, I am thinking that this one I have might be a bit higher due to it being one of the first they made. I have been running it every day for a few hours and it is running loaded with four EL34's at around 472V on the EL34 plates. My MAINS are at about 122VAC with this plate voltage.

Once these power transformers are built, there is no way to modify the windings? 450V is a good voltage for all these new production power valves. The JJ's seem to hold up well running over 470V plate and screen.

Can I get a favor Joe? Can you ask the engineers a question for me? They put an additional winding on this power transformer for me. It is a 60V winding to take the place of the original 43V bias winding. Only problem is they did not put a center tap wire on this new 60V winding, where the original 43V has a CT and is used by the DSL/TSL. 

Can you ask them if I should Ground one end of this 60V winding then just use the positive end in a one diode/one leg setup for the bias circuit?


----------



## ClassicTone

RickyLee said:


> Hey Joe.
> 
> Yeah, I am thinking that this one I have might be a bit higher due to it being one of the first they made. I have been running it every day for a few hours and it is running loaded with four EL34's at around 472V on the EL34 plates. My MAINS are at about 122VAC with this plate voltage.
> 
> Once these power transformers are built, there is no way to modify the windings? 450V is a good voltage for all these new production power valves. The JJ's seem to hold up well running over 470V plate and screen.
> 
> Can I get a favor Joe? Can you ask the engineers a question for me? They put an additional winding on this power transformer for me. It is a 60V winding to take the place of the original 43V bias winding. Only problem is they did not put a center tap wire on this new 60V winding, where the original 43V has a CT and is used by the DSL/TSL.
> 
> Can you ask them if I should Ground one end of this 60V winding then just use the positive end in a one diode/one leg setup for the bias circuit?



Yes. You can ground one end of the bias winding. 

From what my engineer told me, this is typically they way Marshall did it.


----------



## NewReligion

I just installed a 40-18023 PT in a 50 watt Plexi. Sounds awesome!!!!

Thanks Classic Tone.


David Hopkins

Clasic Tone 40-18023 Power Transformer:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d10JCFh-ea4[/ame]


----------



## ClassicTone

NewReligion said:


> I just installed a 40-18023 PT in a 50 watt Plexi. Sounds awesome!!!!
> 
> Thanks Classic Tone.
> 
> 
> David Hopkins



Thank you David! 

I am glad you like it.


----------



## Casey_Butt

I've used a few ClassicTone chokes and output transformers in Marshall builds/rebuilds/mods and I've been very happy with them - excellent quality, price and sound. In fact, unless I'm looking for something very specific that ClassicTone just doesn't make or I get bored or want variety for some reason, I'll probably turn to ClassicTone first from now on when I need chokes or transformers. Good, authentically made and sounding, high quality gear at very reasonable prices.


----------



## ClassicTone

Casey_Butt said:


> I've used a few ClassicTone chokes and output transformers in Marshall builds/rebuilds/mods and I've been very happy with them - excellent quality, price and sound. In fact, unless I'm looking for something very specific that ClassicTone just doesn't make or I get bored or want variety for some reason, I'll probably turn to ClassicTone first from now on when I need chokes or transformers. Good, authentically made and sounding, high quality gear at very reasonable prices.



Thanks for the nice words! It is appreciated. 

Glad you like our ClassicTone transformers! 


ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ledvedder

Is this a direct drop in replacement for my DSL 50, 50W / 60W Marshall JCM900 & JCM2000 Style Upgrade / General Replacement Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, 784-348 Or, will I have to do chassis modifications?


----------



## ClassicTone

ledvedder said:


> Is this a direct drop in replacement for my DSL 50, 50W / 60W Marshall JCM900 & JCM2000 Style Upgrade / General Replacement Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, 784-348 Or, will I have to do chassis modifications?



Yes. This should be a drop in replacement for a DSL 50W amp 

Thanks,

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

Now introducing our new ClassicTone # 40-18095. It is JTM45 / JTM50 / 50W JMP / 50W JCM800 upright style upgrade power transformer!

This is the ultimate power transformer for the Marshall amp enthusiast! It features decades of Marshall 50W power transformer development in one great package plus has many additional upgrade features. This power transformer covers most 45W and 50W Marshall style amp applications from the 1960s to the late 1980s. It is a great vintage era type constructed, paper layer wound power transformer for JTM45**, JTM50** 50W JMP** and 50W JCM800** style amplifiers with upright style mountings. It has the multinational primary voltages of 120V, 220V & 240V. This also is a great upgrade power transformer since it features the highest performing and coolest running, grain oriented M-6 steel lamination, a copper flux band for hum reduction and three separate B+ rating options appropriate for a variety of solid state and tube rectification applications. This is a very versatile Marshall style power transformer for use in 50W or "so" DIY amp projects and new OEM builds.

Please see the following for more information:

40-18095: Marshall Style JTM45/JTM50/JMP/JCM800 Power Transformer



ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## Doug_MN

A little advice please. I just purchased the full ClassicTone OT, PT and choke bundle for my JCM2000 DSL50. I've also downloaded the PDF "specifications" docs but it is not clear to me how to hookup all the wires. Is there additional information that comes with these transformers? I am comfortable working in amps and reading schematics. For any of you who have upgraded your DSL, will you please advise how to proceed so I don't let smoke out of the wires?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## Billyblades

Classictone trannys are excellent.
I use them.in all my builds. Tried the rest... 

These are the best for my needs... quality through n through.
These great transformer.

Btw.n amp is an el84 Blades Firebolt 20 just completed "from scratch " for our friend DirtySteve
New build... tired n done with a camera but surely good enough to hear the overal chewy goodness!




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ-OmjuE1ng&list=UULeymFO9XIiaNpTrCZMl00A&index=1[/ame] 
Handmade.. handwired.. turretboard, chassis and all quality parts included some great transformers from my classictone friends here in the good ol USA.. 

Not the "official " test video n reall rough but its all in fun and quest for the holy grail hot rodded Marshall tone.

Well.. thats off the bucket list lol...

Carpe diem

Have a great day n thanks For the great transformers CT!!!


----------



## alerich

Recently finished a JCM 800 scratch build in a small combo chassis with the ClassicTone JCM 800 50 watt transformer set. Great iron. This amp rocks. I also have used their Fender Deluxe OT in a Marshall Studio 15 clone and was very impressed with it. I have searched high and low for current (amperage) specs for the ClassicTone 40-18023 50 watt Marshall PT to no avail. I am mainly interested in the 6.3VAC filament winding rating. The spec sheet only shows dimensions, wire colors and mounting centers. Anyone know where I can find this information?


----------



## mickeydg5

alerich said:


> I have searched high and low for current (amperage) specs for the ClassicTone 40-18023 50 watt Marshall PT to no avail. I am mainly interested in the 6.3VAC filament winding rating. The spec sheet only shows dimensions, wire colors and mounting centers. Anyone know where I can find this information?


It indicates 5 amps for 6.3 volts on the specification sheet to the right of the diagram.


----------



## alerich

mickeydg5 said:


> It indicates 5 amps for 6.3 volts on the specification sheet to the right of the diagram.



Doh! I missed that. Thank you!


----------



## dennyps4

Thank you for not over bloating the price on these, like a certain company we all know. Poor bastards like me can actually afford them. I'm planning on building a 2205 with your trannys. I have the pcb and a chassis so I hope to get it built soon. Thanks!!!!


----------



## ClassicTone

dennyps4 said:


> Thank you for not over bloating the price on these, like a certain company we all know. Poor bastards like me can actually afford them. I'm planning on building a 2205 with your trannys. I have the pcb and a chassis so I hope to get it built soon. Thanks!!!!



Thank you! 

We try to keep prices down by keeping costs such as excessive advertising expense, etc. to an absolute minimum. 

We rely on guys like you to put the good word out on our ClassicTone transformers! 

Thanks again!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've used Classic Tone transformers on several amps that I brought back from the dead.

Great iron.

I haven't heard anyone say anything bad about Classic.


----------



## ClassicTone

MartyStrat54 said:


> I've used Classic Tone transformers on several amps that I brought back from the dead.
> 
> Great iron.
> 
> I haven't heard anyone say anything bad about Classic.



Thanks so much Marty! 

Also, good luck to you on your Martimus Maximus product!


----------



## SouthJerseySteve

Any body do the JCM900 swap yet?? I'm dying to hear the results!


----------



## SouthJerseySteve

Ok, next question... Is there a Classitone OP Tranny available for a Fender Super Sonic 60w yet? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bulldozer1984

I put the mother of all trannies in my KT88 equipped SLP.. Massive tranny built like a brick shit house with the biggest mofo mounting brackets. Tone for days - weeks even.. 

Highly recommended.. Thanks Classictone


----------



## RussBert

What output transformer would you folks recommend for a 2 6V6, tube rectified Marshall 1987-ish build. Sorta like a Germino Masonette? Also, what choke do you recommend? 5hy or 20hy or ???


----------



## ClassicTone

RussBert said:


> What output transformer would you folks recommend for a 2 6V6, tube rectified Marshall 1987-ish build. Sorta like a Germino Masonette? Also, what choke do you recommend? 5hy or 20hy or ???




With 2 6V6 in the 15W to 20W range, I would probably say our 40-18087 with 4/8/16 Ohms for the output transformer and the 40-18058 for the choke.

Thanks 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Ewlman

Hi!

I was wondering if you guys have a replacement/upgrade PT for the Class 5 amp?


----------



## ClassicTone

Ewlman said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if you guys have a replacement/upgrade PT for the Class 5 amp?



We do not currently offer a replacement/upgrade PT for the Marshall Class 5 amp but do offer a really nice upgrade OT for it in our 40-18031.

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Ewlman

ClassicTone said:


> We do not currently offer a replacement/upgrade PT for the Marshall Class 5 amp but do offer a really nice upgrade OT for it in our 40-18031.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Ok, too bad. Well, I've already got the OT-upgraded Do you/anyone happen to know what a suitable secondary voltage should be for the PT. I think the stock one that I have isn't feeling that well... pushing temperatures up towards 60C (140F) (ambient temp. about 25C/77F).


----------



## ClassicTone

Ewlman said:


> Ok, too bad. Well, I've already got the OT-upgraded Do you/anyone happen to know what a suitable secondary voltage should be for the PT. I think the stock one that I have isn't feeling that well... pushing temperatures up towards 60C (140F) (ambient temp. about 25C/77F).



We do not offer anything suitable from our ClassicTone line. 

Also, 140 Degree F is actually not that hot. Most power transformers can operate reasonably efficiently at temperatures up to around 175 degrees F (at normal room ambient temperatures). Also, transformer insulation is typically rated to withstand about 250 Degrees F without worries of failure.


ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## Ewlman

OK, maybe my worrying was unfounded then. Thanks for the response!


----------



## i3oosted

I got my Marshall 6100 back from my amp tech after a transformer went out a few weeks ago. Found out it was replaced with a Classic Tones made in US one, he had told me he would replace it with a great, made in USA product that is not overpriced like MM. I'm not knowledgeable about these things so I gave him the OK.

Got it back and it sounds soooo damn good now. Not that it didnt before but the cleans aren't sterile anymore and crunch/distortion is still fantastic.

I'm completely satisfied with CT products and I had no idea you were a sponsor here till right now.

Thanks!


----------



## ethanw

Suggestion: how 'bout a coupon code for forum members? We like to save $$ to further fund our GAS, haha.


----------



## DSMer

I just replace the OT out of my 2 x 6V6 powered DSL15H with Classic Tone 40-18037 and added 40-18058 3H Choke. I was blown away by the big jump in tonal difference.

I have a Haze 40 and I'm wondering if upgrading the OT to the larger 40-18025 would work without any issues.

Classic Tone, I am extremely satisfied with your products. Thank you!!!


----------



## Micky

ethanw said:


> Suggestion: how 'bout a coupon code for forum members? We like to save $$ to further fund our GAS, haha.



I agree! How about something like free shipping?


----------



## ClassicTone

Micky said:


> I agree! How about something like free shipping?



Thanks for the suggestion but our transformers are already ridiculously cheaply priced to a point where we cannot afford to offer free shipping at all. 

We just offer a great quality part at a great price. 

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## ClassicTone

DSMer said:


> I just replace the OT out of my 2 x 6V6 powered DSL15H with Classic Tone 40-18037 and added 40-18058 3H Choke. I was blown away by the big jump in tonal difference.
> 
> I have a Haze 40 and I'm wondering if upgrading the OT to the larger 40-18025 would work without any issues.
> 
> Classic Tone, I am extremely satisfied with your products. Thank you!!!



Glad to hear that the 40-18037 and 40-18058 work great for the DSL15H! 

I'll need to check on the Haze 40 question since I do not know much about this particular amp model.

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Ive got a Classictone OT in my dsl and my 2204 build is ClassicTone all the way. Love 'em!


----------



## ClassicTone

ClassicTone said:


> Glad to hear that the 40-18037 and 40-18058 work great for the DSL15H!
> 
> I'll need to check on the Haze 40 question since I do not know much about this particular amp model.
> 
> ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.



Yes. It appears that ClassicTone # 40-18025 should work with your Haze 40 amp.

ClassicTone Transformers By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## audiotaxi

Hey all
Just received my CT OT for DSL50 with a choke as well.
Regarding the OT, before I start the surgery and crack the amp open, is there anything else I need to buy, apart from the hex nuts? do I need spade connectors? finally does the CT wiring colour convention match the factory one?

Tia


----------



## john74

Really interesting, and i found some great ideas here. Thanks guys...


----------



## DSMer

Classicc Tone 40-18058 3Hy 250mA Choke on my DSL40C.


----------



## Vicious Amplification

Can't wait to try them. Just purchased an OT, PT, and Choke from Triode for a Marshall 100W TSL Head rebuild and recap that I'm currently doing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wish you were putting those in my TSL.


----------



## Bieling3

I was just doing research on the topic and what do ya know... here is a thread for me. Can anyone tell me that I'd hear a difference that would justify skipping a CLASSICTONE 784-139 in favor of the far more expensive Marstran JMP50 style output transformer/ 784-139 in a JTM 50 build? I can't imagine there's a better value than the classictone after all the research I've done so far today...


----------



## ClassicTone

I have our ClassicTone # 40-18025 (784-139) along with our PT and choke in my personal JTM 50 I had my engineer recently build for me. I love it.


----------



## Marshall Art

Eat your electric hearts out Drake.


----------



## Marshall Art

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9yUUZlszAU&feature=player_embedded]Granger Amplification M100 SuperPlexi demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Granger...from my old home town of Hueytown, Alabama


----------



## Marshall Art

That M100 is friggin' awesome.


----------



## HumanJHawkins

I'm doing a smaller amp next... A 5F1 Champ (unless someone talks me into a 5E1).

For OT options, there is the original spec 5 watt one and a 15 watt version with 4/8/16 ohm secondaries. Most of my speakers are 16 ohm, so I am inclined to get the 15 watt OT. However, I also want to stick close to original spec.

Will the 15 watt OT increase the wattage if I don't change the rest of the circuit? What would it do to the tone?

Thanks.


----------



## ClassicTone

HumanJHawkins said:


> I'm doing a smaller amp next... A 5F1 Champ (unless someone talks me into a 5E1).
> 
> For OT options, there is the original spec 5 watt one and a 15 watt version with 4/8/16 ohm secondaries. Most of my speakers are 16 ohm, so I am inclined to get the 15 watt OT. However, I also want to stick close to original spec.
> 
> Will the 15 watt OT increase the wattage if I don't change the rest of the circuit? What would it do to the tone?
> 
> Thanks.



The 15W OT (our ClassicTone #40-18031?) will not increase the wattage. 

It will provide better bass response and more headroom.


----------



## Micky

Would you recommend this OT (#40-18031) for the DSL15 and DSL5 amplifiers?


----------



## aryasridhar

Are therereplacement classictone transformers for a Blackheart little giant 5w head? I would be interested.


----------



## ClassicTone

aryasridhar said:


> Are therereplacement classictone transformers for a Blackheart little giant 5w head? I would be interested.



We actually had a customer try the 40-18031 in this Blackheart Little Giant model with great success as an upgrade.


----------



## ClassicTone

Micky said:


> Would you recommend this OT (#40-18031) for the DSL15 and DSL5 amplifiers?



Since the 40-18031 is a single ended style OT, it is *not* appropriate for the DSL15. Assuming it will fit in the chassis, we can recommend the the 40-18087. The 40-18087 is push-pull style OT that should work in the DSL15.

At this point, we cannot make a recommendation for the DSL5.


----------



## HumanJHawkins

ClassicTone said:


> The 15W OT (our ClassicTone #40-18031?) will not increase the wattage.
> 
> It will provide better bass response and more headroom.




Excellent. As we know with sound though, making one quality better changes other aspects of the sound. Not necessarily worse. But usually different.

So, if you were making a sales pitch for your 5w Champ transformer (40-18030), what would the highlights be? Or, is the only reason to use that if you want to save $5?

Thanks.


----------



## ClassicTone

HumanJHawkins said:


> Excellent. As we know with sound though, making one quality better changes other aspects of the sound. Not necessarily worse. But usually different.
> 
> So, if you were making a sales pitch for your 5w Champ transformer (40-18030), what would the highlights be? Or, is the only reason to use that if you want to save $5?
> 
> Thanks.



The 5W Champ OT 40-18030 is more like the original OT. It is smaller in size and less weight like the original and as mention, it is cheaper priced. Of the two, if higher price and larger size do not matter, the 40-18031 is definitely a better upgrade transformer. Keep in mind these both are only for single ended type amps as well.


----------



## jball1985

Just finished installing the drop in replacement Output transformer for my DSL 50. Two words. Holy S*$#. I already had the choke installed. All channels have a much better feel, the low end is tighter, and harmonics fly out of this amp now. Not only that, but the annoying hum that was present when powering up with the stock OT is gone. It's as quiet as a mouse. Whether that's related or not IDK. Either way, this was well worth it, and I'll soon be replacing the PT with one of your transformers. Thank you so much.


----------



## {JAKE}

OK, so I just finished doing the Joey Mods to my DSL 50. My last step is install the new CT OT I received in the mail the other day. I have the wiring worked out for the secondaries side but the spec sheet that shipped with the new OT doesn't give me an idea of where the leads should go for the primary side. The stock OT on the primary side goes like this:

WHITE----V6 (w3)
PURPLE----V7 (w4)
BLUE----CT (w5)

Can anybody help a brother out?

Thanks.

Jake.


----------



## {JAKE}

Nevermind, I suppose I found the answer in this thread from another DSL 50 owner ( I guess I just wasn't Googling the right phrase the first hundred times):

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/63569-installing-classictone-ot.html

Also, if you follow the wiring for the primary side of a 50W Plexi 784-139 output transformer from the first page of the Joey mods thread, the wires are the same color as the Classic Tone OT.


----------



## Joe L

Unfortunately, I've had two OTs, one for an 18 watt Marshall repro, and one for a Deluxe Reverb repro have the same bad traits. Under hard overdrive the harsh upper harmonics are reproduced as very loud buzzy distortion. Swapping to the "H" brand transformers solved the problem.

With the Deluxe Reverb, I had the luck of two identical builds side by side. The difference was only present at max volume. Since the client was aware of the problem and would not be using the amp under hard overdrive, he accepted it as it was. It did sound fine clean and with mild breakup.

With the Marshall, I tried major modifications to the cathode bias circuit to reduce bias shift and it helped somewhat but was still unacceptable to give to my client. I installed the other transformer and it was immediately obvious that the problem was gone. I was able to remove the bias shift components and the amp still sounded musical even though the scope showed the same bias shifting as before on the grids of the power tubes. The output not surprisingly showed much less higher harmonic components on my scope along with my spectrum analyzer. 

I'm posting this not as criticism but as feedback hoping it helps you to improve your product.

..Joe L
KE5Y


----------



## jack daniels

I got the impression (maybe subliminally) from the Classic Tone website that they sold/sell their guitar amp transformers to companies like Fender for their amps. Is this true? Is Classic Tone the modern Schumacher transformer for Fender amplifiers?


----------



## HumanJHawkins

Hey transformer gurus: I always like to be a bit over spec, and normally ClassicTone doesn't cut it close. But I notice that a Princeton Reverb has 2.1 Amps worth of heaters to handle. Whereas the ClassicTone transformer for the Princeton Reverb appears to only have 2.0 amps capacity. 

Am I misreading something?
Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## ClassicTone

HumanJHawkins said:


> Hey transformer gurus: I always like to be a bit over spec, and normally ClassicTone doesn't cut it close. But I notice that a Princeton Reverb has 2.1 Amps worth of heaters to handle. Whereas the ClassicTone transformer for the Princeton Reverb appears to only have 2.0 amps capacity.
> 
> Am I misreading something?
> Thanks in advance for your reply.



We need to update the drawing since it is incorrect and it should be rated a 3A.

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## sloan_amps

Are there ClassicTone transformers that will work in the Orange OR15 & Tiny Terror (both models use the same transformers)? It sounds good like it is but I feel there's plenty of room for improvement and so the first place I'd like to start is replacing those cheap Chinese transformers. I know MM makes some but I detest them and would much prefer ClassicTone.


----------



## ClassicTone

sloan_amps said:


> Are there ClassicTone transformers that will work in the Orange OR15 & Tiny Terror (both models use the same transformers)? It sounds good like it is but I feel there's plenty of room for improvement and so the first place I'd like to start is replacing those cheap Chinese transformers. I know MM makes some but I detest them and would much prefer ClassicTone.



The closest things we offer or would suggest for the Orange OR15 or Tiny Terror would be our output transformer 40-18037 (18W Marshall style OT) or the 40-18081 (Vox AC15 style OT).

We do not have any suitable power transformers for these amp models.

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers! 

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Classic Tone-PM sent.


----------



## Micky

ClassicTone said:


> Since the 40-18031 is a single ended style OT, it is *not* appropriate for the DSL15. Assuming it will fit in the chassis, we can recommend the the 40-18087. The 40-18087 is push-pull style OT that should work in the DSL15.
> 
> At this point, we cannot make a recommendation for the DSL5.



What about the Haze 15 head? (2X6v6GT) Is the 40-18087 an appropriate OT?
Can the 3H 40-18058 choke be used with good results with this amp?
Also are there any PT upgrades available for the Haze 15?

Is there any progress with replacements for the DSL5c yet?

(sorry for all the questions...)


----------



## Jakeboy

I have a Classic Tone OT in my Lil Dawg 6b6-B Blonde Bassman clone that Jim Nickelson at Lil Dawg made for me last year and it sounds great. Can you tell me if there are any differences between this OT and BF Bassman OTs?


----------



## ClassicTone

Jakeboy said:


> I have a Classic Tone OT in my Lil Dawg 6b6-B Blonde Bassman clone that Jim Nickelson at Lil Dawg made for me last year and it sounds great. Can you tell me if there are any differences between this OT and BF Bassman OTs?



Do you know the part number of the ClassicTone? I don't know which ClassicTone he used for your amp.

Please advise 

Thanks,

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.


----------



## sellen

So i came over this JTM-45 and '62 Bluesbreaker
Reissue Modifications site on the net, And here's what they say about the Output transformer
" Install a Mercury Magnetics or Obsolete Electronics JTM-45 output transformer. This is usually considered one of the more sound-changing modifications. It really helps give the RI a more accurate JTM-45 sound---it gives the sound the dimension of the originals. Comparing the replacement tranny to the old one is like flipping the mono-stereo switch on an old stereo. These fine repro output transformers are virtually identical to the original JTM-45 output transformers."

Really? that big diffrence!! Like switching from Mono to Stereo. Hmmm i might have to try this. Anyone done this with a Bluesbreaker or jtm 45, and have heard a big improvement


----------



## gemineye76

Hmmm. tube and speaker swap and C19 cap mod in my DSL40C that I use with a JCMC12 Extension cab. Now I'm looking for any ways to make this awesome amp even better. Is there a transformer for the DSL40C? I love that its power selectable and the tone is great but from what I'm reading, aside from the tubes, I can maybe swap OT and get an even cooler sound?


----------



## Micky

Check the Official DSL40c Information Thread.


----------



## Grogshla

these transformers destroyed the tone of my amp. Replacing them with the original marshall stock ones. 
Massive thumbs down!!!


----------



## Hot Rocker

Purchased a #40-18025 last night for my '79 JMP 2204. I did a double take on the cost, I couldn't believe it! I'm looking forward to installing it when it gets in!


----------



## flyinryan11

Has anyone used the classictone 40-18072 OT? It looks to be a beefed up version and might handle higher gain/lower tuning better than the drop in replacement(40-18055)?


----------



## dslman

The ClassicTone O/T totally transformed my DSL50 and really reminds me of my old JMP 2203 from way back. Just couldn't imagine playing through a 2K DSL without one of these great O/T's installed.
Absolute must for this series of heads.

Thank You ClassicTone!!!












Ot



__ dslman
__ Apr 26, 2016


----------



## jack daniels

Hey Alex, nice to have you onboard matey! Does ClassicTone currently have a clone of the original dual (50W?) OT's used in the first JTM45/100 amps? One of these days I'd like to build a JTM45/100 with your transformers as I understand CT typically uses paper formers as opposed to the commonly used plastic formers and that the vintage method makes for a more vintage tone. After having owned an old tweed Vibrolux, I'd have to say that *there is *a 'marked' difference in tone from vintage transformers comparative to the newer designs.


----------



## jack daniels

To the OP, you do know that part of sales is responding to customer questions as in #325 and #341. To be selective about who you cater to as a customer is not very good business practice and enough to turn many people off of a product even if said product is good. Just food for thought.


----------



## ClassicTone

jack daniels said:


> To the OP, you do know that part of sales is responding to customer questions as in #325 and #341. To be selective about who you cater to as a customer is not very good business practice and enough to turn many people off of a product even if said product is good. Just food for thought.



I just saw this post and I do try to check the Forum thread as frequently as possible but I have not checked it in a few days. That being said, sorry for the late reply. I actually really appreciate your interest in our products. I honestly never remember seeing the #325 post and just saw this #341 post now. In regards to #341, you are looking for the super rare version of the JTM45/100 with the two output transformers. We only offer the single 100W OT transformer for the JTM45/100 and it is our ClassicTone # 40-18067.

In regards to # 325 post, we are not affiliated with Schumacher but we do produce our transformers just like the originals that Schumacher made for Fender. We are not really new at all. We have been actually producing paper layer wound amplifier transformers for the likes of Fender, Gibson, Valco (Supro, Airlines, etc.) and many others since the 1950s. We actually still use some of the same exact machinery, techniques and a lot of the same material types that we used to produce these items from that era.

Thank you!!!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

ClassicTone said:


> I just saw this post and I do try to check the Forum thread as frequently as possible but I have not checked it in a few days. That being said, sorry for the late reply. I actually really appreciate your interest in our products. I honestly never remember seeing the #325 post and just saw this #341 post now. In regards to #341, we do offer a nice output for the ClassicTone # 40-18067 output transformer for use in JTM45/100 builds.
> 
> In regards to # 325 post, we are not affiliated with Schumacher but we do produce our transformers just like the originals that Schumacher made for Fender. We are not really new at all. We have been actually producing paper layer wound amplifier transformers for the likes of Fender, Gibson, Valco (Supro, Airlines, etc.) and many other since the 1950s. We actually still use some most of the same exact machinery, techniques and a lot of the same material types that we used to produce these items from that era.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net


----------



## ClassicTone

dslman said:


> The ClassicTone O/T totally transformed my DSL50 and really reminds me of my old JMP 2203 from way back. Just couldn't imagine playing through a 2K DSL without one of these great O/T's installed.
> Absolute must for this series of heads.
> 
> Thank You ClassicTone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ot
> 
> 
> 
> __ dslman
> __ Apr 26, 2016



Great upgrade. I am glad you like it!!!

Thanks for buying our ClassicTone transformers!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## jack daniels

ClassicTone said:


> I just saw this post and I do try to check the Forum thread as frequently as possible but I have not checked it in a few days. That being said, sorry for the late reply. I actually really appreciate your interest in our products. I honestly never remember seeing the #325 post and just saw this #341 post now. In regards to #341, you are looking for the super rare version of the JTM45/100 with the two output transformers. We only offer the single 100W OT transformer for the JTM45/100 and it is our ClassicTone # 40-18067.
> 
> In regards to # 325 post, we are not affiliated with Schumacher but we do produce our transformers just like the originals that Schumacher made for Fender. We are not really new at all. We have been actually producing paper layer wound amplifier transformers for the likes of Fender, Gibson, Valco (Supro, Airlines, etc.) and many others since the 1950s. We actually still use some of the same exact machinery, techniques and a lot of the same material types that we used to produce these items from that era.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net



Thanks for your reply, I appreciate that CT makes transformers the 'old fashion way' because it's my firm belief that there is most definitely something to the 'paper former' phenomena. I'm just curious how musical instrument transformer companies get around present day government electrical code restrictions for safety & fire hazard issues that the old 'paper former' designs supposedly (had/have). I hope that in the near future that CT will reproduce the dual 50W OT's as used in the early JTM45/100 amps. Also, it's very good to know of the very close similarities to the old Schumacher transformers as I would now rather use CT transformers to replace a bad old Fender tranny OR in the build of a Fender clone amp. Thanks again!


----------



## danfrank

jack daniels said:


> Hey Alex, nice to have you onboard matey! Does ClassicTone currently have a clone of the original dual (50W?) OT's used in the first JTM45/100 amps? One of these days I'd like to build a JTM45/100 with your transformers as I understand CT typically uses paper formers as opposed to the commonly used plastic formers and that the vintage method makes for a more vintage tone. After having owned an old tweed Vibrolux, I'd have to say that *there is *a 'marked' difference in tone from vintage transformers comparative to the newer designs.



This one should do it:

http://www.classictone.net/40-18039.html

This is the JTM45 output transformer replacement ClassicTone makes. Marshall just used 2 of these type of transformer and paralleled everything in the JTM45/100. The CT 18039 has original spec 8K primary and includes a 100v secondary tap also.


----------



## jack daniels

Hey Dan, thanks for the link  You know I got to thinking about what it would be like to use a pair of Radiospares (or Radiospares replicas) for the OT's in a JTM45/100 build. Somebody, possibly Chris Merren said that the Radiospares OT's in the JTM45 amps were more 'Hi Fi' comparative to the latter model Drake OT's used in the JTM45's. I'm curious about the differences of using either (2) Radiospares or (2) Drake OT's in place of the later 100W single OT used by Marshall (Drake?) In other words would (2) OT's saturate quicker than a single OT. Barring the filtering (and amount of filtering) what were the tonal differences between the earliest and later model JTM45/100 amps? If I ever buy another amp or amp kit build it will be a JTM45/100 so, I'd like to know the differences and what I would be getting. I've even thought that my blonde 61' Fender Showman head could put me in the JTM45/100 realm since it's basically a blonde Fender Twin with around 80W which is very similar to the JTM45/100's output.


----------



## ClassicTone

jack daniels said:


> Thanks for your reply, I appreciate that CT makes transformers the 'old fashion way' because it's my firm belief that there is most definitely something to the 'paper former' phenomena. I'm just curious how musical instrument transformer companies get around present day government electrical code restrictions for safety & fire hazard issues that the old 'paper former' designs supposedly (had/have). I hope that in the near future that CT will reproduce the dual 50W OT's as used in the early JTM45/100 amps. Also, it's very good to know of the very close similarities to the old Schumacher transformers as I would now rather use CT transformers to replace a bad old Fender tranny OR in the build of a Fender clone amp. Thanks again!



Our transformers are constructed to modern UL insulation system requirements. Also, although it is wound using a paper form and paper insulation, it is vacuum impregnated with high temperature, solvent-less varnish. This essentially makes the paper in the transformer flame resistant. Also, the suggestion of the two 40-18039 for your requirement is a good one.

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## jack daniels

ClassicTone said:


> Our transformers are constructed to modern UL insulation system requirements. Also, although it is wound using a paper form and paper insulation, it is vacuum impregnated with high temperature, solvent-less varnish. This essentially makes the paper in the transformer flame resistant. Also, the suggestion of the two 40-18039 for your requirement is a good one.
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> www.classictone.net



Thanks!


----------



## ClassicTone

jack daniels said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome sir!

Also, when you build your JTM45/100, I would love to see photos of it.

Thanks for your interest in our ClassicTone transformers!

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
www.classictone.net


----------



## danfrank

jack daniels said:


> Hey Dan, thanks for the link  You know I got to thinking about what it would be like to use a pair of Radiospares (or Radiospares replicas) for the OT's in a JTM45/100 build. Somebody, possibly Chris Merren said that the Radiospares OT's in the JTM45 amps were more 'Hi Fi' comparative to the latter model Drake OT's used in the JTM45's. I'm curious about the differences of using either (2) Radiospares or (2) Drake OT's in place of the later 100W single OT used by Marshall (Drake?) In other words would (2) OT's saturate quicker than a single OT. Barring the filtering (and amount of filtering) what were the tonal differences between the earliest and later model JTM45/100 amps? If I ever buy another amp or amp kit build it will be a JTM45/100 so, I'd like to know the differences and what I would be getting. I've even thought that my blonde 61' Fender Showman head could put me in the JTM45/100 realm since it's basically a blonde Fender Twin with around 80W which is very similar to the JTM45/100's output.



Hi JD,
Sorry I haven't responded quicker; for some reason I rarely view the sticky threads.
As to which transformer you should use, the RS or the Drake... Chris Merrin could better answer those questions. What I can tell you is that the Drakes are "bottom of the barrel" as in terms of quality... Little to no interleaving of the windings, sloppy windings, etc. Now, don't get me wrong... This isn't necessarily a bad thing, especially with guitar amp OPTs. Lot's of times it's these shoddy winding techniques that make a particular transformer sound great in a guitar amp.
As for the RS transformer being more of a Hi-Fi type of OPT, all this means is that the RS transformer has a wider bandwidth than the Drake, which is, it can pass a wider frequency response to the speakers than the Drake unit.
It all comes to one's taste, all this stuff is so subjective.
One thing to consider before building your 45-100 style amp is that 2 50 watt transformers wired in parallel will be more inefficient (wasteful) than one 100 watt OPT doing the same job. Marshall originally used 2 50 watt transformers because this is what they had on hand at the time, and that is the ONLY reason they went this route.
BUT...
Again, this isn't necessarily a bad thing for a guitar amp. Having 2 OPTs will also introduce more distortion in the signal. There is no way 2 different transformers will be wound the EXACT same way, there will be differences between the 2 OPTs. I have never heard a 45-100 with 2 OPTs but the extra distortion induced may sound pleasing. I'm willing to bet that it would be a lot of 2nd harmonic distortion which is the "good" sounding distortion, at least in a guitar amp. What's bad for a Hi-Fi amp can be good for a guitar amp in terms of sound.
See if you can find a 2 OPT 45-100 to try out to see if you like the sound. If you have access to JTM45s with the RS and Drake transformers, try them out too to see which of the 2 brands you like the best.
One more thing... Your '61 Showman; what a great amp! Which OPT does it have? The 125A4A transformer is supposed to be the one Fender had made for Dick Dale's amps. The only OPT that could withstand the way he played! Here's a picture of it. It's huge!


----------



## jack daniels

Hey Dan! Thanks so much for your reply belated or not. What I had thought about (or) considered was about using (2) RS JTM45 OT replicas like (2) Merren RS clones if and when I can afford do the JTM45/100 build. As for my Showman head, unfortunately it's in storage but I do know that the trannys are original, it is a 8 Ohm OT and the model *is* a 6G14 which from my observations would appear to be the same topology as a Blonde Fender Twin. The schematic for this amp denotes (PT) TR1 - 67233 ; (CH) TR2 - 125C1A ; (OT) TR3 - 45550. The 125A4A and the Fender Part# 45550 may be one in the same in actuality. BTW, didn't or doesn't Dick Dale 'snap' or 'pop' his strings which would spike the signal?

JFWIW I recall a pic or image inside a "Wings Over America" album wherein Jimmy McCulloch guitarist for "Paul McCartney and Wings" had a blonde Fender Showman head sitting atop a Marshall stack alongside a 1959 SL stack, that is if I remember the pic correctly.


----------



## tman

I just ordered a choke and op trans for my dsl40 cant wait to get them in LOL. I love your equipment Classictones!!!


----------



## bill bokey

Here's a 1959 SLP I upgraded with a brand new turret board loaded with quality components and a set of Classic Tone transformers (40-18053 PT, 40-18026 OT and 40-18058 choke).











First time I ever used CT trannies and I must say I was very impressed ! I'll definitely use CT again pretty soon. I am actually using a 40-18058 choke for my next build and will try a 50W set asap.
Here are a few videos of the upgraded SLP :


----------



## dslman

bill bokey said:


> Here's a 1959 SLP I upgraded with a brand new turret board loaded with quality components and a set of Classic Tone transformers (40-18053 PT, 40-18026 OT and 40-18058 choke).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I ever used CT trannies and I must say I was very impressed ! I'll definitely use CT again pretty soon. I am actually using a 40-18058 choke for my next build and will try a 50W set asap.
> Here are a few videos of the upgraded SLP :



Awesome work, great punchy tone.


----------



## tman

Man I been playing for about 2 weeks with my Classic tone OT and 3HY Choke and my amp sounds incredible way better.Its punchy and has a more classic vintage gain to it now.I changed some tubes also and have a good plexi style vibe coming out of that amp now.Thanks Classic tone awesome transformers and chokes.


----------



## TrainableCat

Can anyone (ClassicTone?) verify my wiring layout for connecting the ClassicTone 40-18074
output transformer to the JCM2000 DSL50 amp:

DSL50 wiring orientation for 40-18074 output transformer:

TUBE BOARD (JCM2-60-00)
Primary of 40-18074 WHITE to VIOLET W4
Primary of 40-18074 BROWN to BLU W5
Primary of 40-18074 RED to WHI W3

If amp oscillates, reverse white and red connections on tube board.

REAR BOARD (JCM2-62-00)
Secondary of 40-18074 BLK GND W6 RED
Secondary of 40-18074 VIO 4 ohm W3 GRN
Secondary of 40-18074 YEL 8 ohm W1 ORN
Secondary of 40-18074 GRN 16 ohm W5 BLK


Based off RickyLee's post on page 10 of this thread and the Joey Mod's thread.


----------



## ampmadscientist

I used Classic tone PT to lower the B+ voltage, because it has multi taps for voltage selection.
I tried all different methods and tested throughly, and the Classic Tone worked better than any of the other popular methods.

Classic Tone is now a regular part of the tool bag.
Made in USA which is important to me- it's a "go to" resource.


----------



## bill bokey

A couple of videos of an amp I built with a Classic Tone transformer set :


----------



## harleytech

Welcome ! I use your transformers in all my builds !


----------

